# My Piecycle - My journey to the darkside



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Well the last log was a non-starter due to injury and illness. Seeing as i've just started a cycle of test it seemed to make sense to just start a new one.

My weight is sitting at around 82.5KG. I'm 5'6", handsome and like my steak rare. Any other personal questions feel free to ask away?

I've just pinned my first ever jab of test earlier today this is my journey.

For those who want to know my cycle plans, it's this subject to change.

Weeks 1-4 (cutting)

375mg Test E (wildcat)

50mg winstrol (wildcat)

Weeks 5-11 (recomp/bulking)

500mg Test E

12-14

clearing or short esters (TBC)

15-18

Novla

Clomid

with AI and HCG throughout.

Training will be quite ad hoc and done by feel with a focus on strength. The first 4 weeks will be low volume strength stuff to get me back up to speed then I will add in some more volume.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

I've just had my lower wisdom teeth out so haven't been well. However I got some HIIT in.

150 Burpees in the shortest time possible challenge.

14:10 - horrible. I order @jon-kent to do this immediately for the sickening 3 x 500m rowing challenge he made me do


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

simonthepieman said:


> I've just had my lower wisdom teeth out so haven't been well. However I got some HIIT in.
> 
> 150 Burpees in the shortest time possible challenge.
> 
> 12:10 - horrible. I order @jon-kent to do this immediately for the sickening 3 x 500m rowing challenge he made me do


Ah the old 150 burpee challenge !!! Get fcuked ! :lol: never tried it to be honest mate. Harder than the rower ??


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

jon-kent said:


> Ah the old 150 burpee challenge !!! Get fcuked ! :lol: never tried it to be honest mate. Harder than the rower ??


I'd actually say no. Because you can rest as you like. The rower is just a journey through hell. I will give it regular goes and post my updates.

I just double checked my time and it was actually 14:10


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

will be a good first cycle similar to mine except i used var and 300mg prop a week. so not that similar but similar dosages lol


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

simonthepieman said:


> I'd actually say no. Because you can rest as you like. The rower is just a journey through hell. I will give it regular goes and post my updates.
> 
> I just double checked my time and it was actually 14:10


Might try this tonight actually lol


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> will be a good first cycle similar to mine except i used var and 300mg prop a week. so not that similar but similar dosages lol


Cool. Will be great to have your foresight on board.


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

What are you changing for the cut/bulk?


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

simonthepieman said:


> Cool. Will be great to have your foresight on board.


well glad u got wc test E really good gear. I used AP test prop which at the time was spot on, but heard bad stuff about it now 

have you considered running var in the bulking phase? winny is great for strength and dryness but var even when bulking at a high enough dose gives really really good lean gains for me anyway. Or was it pumps that put you off? if so finish with 4 weeks of winny would not be a bad idea either. i find 10 weeks of test e enough for maximum gains really.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

rectus said:


> What are you changing for the cut/bulk?


calories mostly


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

not 1 joke about his height yet! kin hell :laugh:


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

eezy1 said:


> not 1 joke about his height yet! kin hell :laugh:


lots of smaller people on here haha


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> well glad u got wc test E really good gear. I used AP test prop which at the time was spot on, but heard bad stuff about it now
> 
> have you considered running var in the bulking phase? winny is great for strength and dryness but var even when bulking at a high enough dose gives really really good lean gains for me anyway. Or was it pumps that put you off? if so finish with 4 weeks of winny would not be a bad idea either. i find 10 weeks of test e enough for maximum gains really.


I am going to be playing rugby and doing some running (I agreed to do a half marathon with the missus) so think the pumps might be a killer. After weeks 11 i was thinking of running shot esters for 3 weeks. I have a vial or an orbis lean gain/rip blend I was considering giving a go. I will see how i get on with the test first.

I know some people say tren is not for a first cycle, but 180mg per week on short esters after 11 weeks of test isn't going to kill me and if the sides are harsh i can stop.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

still not seen any pics of u yet ya fekin dwarf


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

simonthepieman said:


> I am going to be playing rugby and doing some running (I agreed to do a half marathon with the missus) so think the pumps might be a killer. After weeks 11 i was thinking of running shot esters for 3 weeks. I have a vial or an orbis lean gain/rip blend I was considering giving a go. I will see how i get on with the test first.
> 
> I know some people say tren is not for a first cycle, but 180mg per week on short esters after 11 weeks of test isn't going to kill me and if the sides are harsh i can stop.


180-200mg of tren a with your training and diet would be beautiful  . that would finish it off nicely tbh harder to recover. not sure what ur bf goal is but leaner is better when it comes to mast so be nice if you stay really lean. should be quite the unit when finished.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> still not seen any pics of u yet ya fekin dwarf



















Here's some ammo for your **** bank.

I'm a little bloated as I've been on a liquid diet since Thursday


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

What are your thoughts on Tren? Saving it for your next cycle? It's good stuff


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Some pre-injury/illness shots when I was on tbol


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

I have some videos of lifts on youtune but google have changed it now so they are now showing my full name which i would prefer it not to.

If someone knows how i can stop this i'll get some lifting videos up. @rectus - read back a few posts. considering a ripblend 60/60/60 for the last 3 weeks


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

look decent mate....ill now actually read the OP & sub :thumb:


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

simonthepieman said:


> Well the last log was a non-starter due to injury and illness. Seeing as i've just started a cycle of test it seemed to make sense to just start a new one.
> 
> My weight is sitting at around 82.5KG. I'm 5'6", handsome and like my steak rare. Any other personal questions feel free to ask away?
> 
> ...


first jab!!! welcome brother.


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

I think you're a fgt for cutting at the beginning, make the most of your first proper cycle and just bulk, imo.

Anyway, welcome to the darkside, it's awesome. Enjoy this random gif

Gif removed as not appropriate


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

robdobbie said:


> I think you're a fgt for cutting at the beginning, make the most of your first proper cycle and just bulk, imo.
> 
> Anyway, welcome to the darkside, it's awesome. Enjoy this random gif
> 
> Bulk meh. Bulking is for poofs


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Now you are on gear, you won't be known as Pieman the Pencil Neck anymore 

Good luck BTW, I'll be following.

Please post up planned diets.

Also, adhoc training sounds dangerous to me, don't you have a routine/programme which you would like to try. I learnt this the hard way.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Please delete that picture immediatly.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Huntingground said:


> Now you are on gear, you won't be known as Pieman the Pencil Neck anymore
> 
> Good luck BTW, I'll be following.
> 
> ...


Glad to have you on board Help Desk! 

By ad hoc I mean I won't have set days. The actual sessions will be structured probably not dissimilar to westside/wendler triumvirate style at first.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

robdobbie said:


> I think you're a fgt for cutting at the beginning, make the most of your first proper cycle and just bulk, imo.
> 
> Anyway, welcome to the darkside, it's awesome. Enjoy this random gif
> 
> Gif removed as not appropriate


i have removed that stupid gif don't post something like that again


----------



## Bull Terrier (May 14, 2012)

Good luck with all this Simon.

It's been interesting watching your moral deterioration over the last few months starting off as natty-for-life, then maybe think about steroids, then a very cautious safety-first tbol only cycle, now a mild testosterone + winny cycle. In a few months time you'll be on 4g a week of test, tren, naps with mtren pre-workout, GH, slin, peps. :lol:

I am just joking of course mate! I really do mean you the best on your cycle. :thumbup1:


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

damnit...missed the gif


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> damnit...missed the gif


It was only a couple stickmen.... although probably not appropriate on the general forum. I got 3 points for it  and I hear if I get enough points I get a free holiday!

lol


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

robdobbie said:


> It was only a couple stickmen.... although probably not appropriate on the general forum. I got 3 points for it  and I hear if I get enough points I get a free holiday!
> 
> lol


were they shegging or sumin ?


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> were they shegging or sumin ?


 :lol: Kind of, but there was a lot more to it, but anyway, I'm ruining the opening pages of pieman's journal

Sorry Simon  hopefully this journal actually contains the lifting of weights! All the best :beer:


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

i know simon! lift sumin ffs


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

In late.

Jeez i joked the other week about you running a first cycle of tren :lol:

All the best mate.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

*Session 1 - plan was to do a fully body push*

had a light one as i've been out of training for a while and recovering from having my wisdom teeth out at the weekend. I've never felt so **** in my life lol

so 50g of winny today too

*Squat*

140KG x 2

*Decline bench*

100KG x 5

my shoulder felt like it had a slight pull in it so decided to do some back work

*BB Row*

80KG 5 x 10

* Chins*

4 sets to failure 10, 10, 8,6

*Low Pulley row*

56 x 3-4 x 8


----------



## Mish (May 1, 2011)

Subbed

Will make interesting reading

Good luck


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Mish said:


> Subbed
> 
> Will make interesting reading
> 
> Good luck


Welcome aboard


----------



## Bull Terrier (May 14, 2012)

Subbed.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

again, not a great work out due to a few injuries from rugby and dickheaditis from the the gymgoers

couldn't hold a dumbbell so had to resort to BB

*Flat Bench*

100KG x 3 x 5

80 x 12, 8, 4 RPT

50KG - lots

*Tricep push down* (actually wanted to use the pulleys for chest, but there was a guy doing millions of sets of curls

4 sets rope

4 sets bar

*Calves on the leg press*

80KG x 4 x 10

*side raises*

10KG x 4 x 10

*DB decline curls*

14KG x 3 x 10

Hopefully i'll be fit again and ready to go full throttle on Monday


----------



## Bull Terrier (May 14, 2012)

How much do you have left in the tank after 3 sets of 5 reps of 100kg on bench press? Is it pretty easy or else pretty tough?


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Bull Terrier said:


> How much do you have left in the tank after 3 sets of 5 reps of 100kg on bench press? Is it pretty easy or else pretty tough?


the last few reps were a grind. I've not trained much in the past few months so still a little weak. Hopefully i can get back to my training lifts by week 3/4 and start flying from there.

110KG x 2 x 5 on the decline

140KG x 3 x 5 squar

200 KG x 1 sumo dead

was where I was at before


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

'recovering from getting my wisdom tooth out' :lol: fuk sake.

good couple sesh's there mate....take it easy on they niggles


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> 'recovering from getting my wisdom tooth out' :lol: fuk sake.
> 
> good couple sesh's there mate....take it easy on they niggles


It's the worst I've every felt in my life seriously. I never get ill, never take time off work. I was fine the day after, but for most of the week i've had a killer headache. Like my head was going to explode.

The really annoying one is my right thumb is swollen. I dislocated it so many times playing rugby it has never quite healed and has no ligaments or tendons to support it and it must have taken a hit in the last game.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

simonthepieman said:


> It's the worst I've every felt in my life seriously. I never get ill, never take time off work. I was fine the day after, but for most of the week i've had a killer headache. Like my head was going to explode.
> 
> The really annoying one is my right thumb is swollen. I dislocated it so many times playing rugby it has never quite healed and has no ligaments or tendons to support it and it must have taken a hit in the last game.


 :lol: tooth pain is the worse...hands down.

my mates got loadsa finger injurys from rugger...brutal tbh


----------



## SkinnyJ (Apr 21, 2012)

Awesome mate! I believe I told you to do test on your tbol log lol.

I'm on my first cycle too, superdrol with test e. week 11 and I'm up 20lbs. Loving it :beer:


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

SkinnyJ said:


> Awesome mate! I believe I told you to do test on your tbol log lol.
> 
> I'm on my first cycle too, superdrol with test e. week 11 and I'm up 20lbs. Loving it :beer:


The missus was against jabbing so I talked her round since.

Darkside warriors!!!!!!


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

Not sure how I've managed to miss this, just thought you hadn't updated your last journal in a while..

Subbed anyways buddy


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Low carb breakfast


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

*conditioning*

I did this as a big circuit

weighted sled push then pulls x 5

Kettlebell swings x 20

Medicine ball throw x 10

Tire flips x 4 lengths

heavy role shakes 20 ea

horrid. Then did it again.

THen a shoulder work out

*Military press* 50kg x 10, 10, 10, 8, 6

then a lot of cable work with an emphasis on rear delts

*Calf press on Leg press* - working on dynamic, explosive push

then a fast 10 mins on the cross trainer to finish


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Diet has been shocking over the weekend. My best mates son's 2 year old birthday party, my birds best mates birthday party didn't help, but I'm back in focused mode!

Weighed in at an impressive 83.3KG before training *fatty fatty boom boom*

*Squats*

140KG x 5, 5, 3 (was a struggle)

*SLDL*

90KG x 8, x 8

had epic back pumps so had to stop and did some single leg machine work  some thing must be working

*Glute kick backs*

65 x 3 x 8

*Standing single leg curl* (dynamic with a hold at the top)

45 x 3 x 8

*Leg press*

worked up to 200KG x 10

*Calves*

6 sets

Diet today has been IF style

Lunch - half a chicken (some skin removed)

Afternoon snack - two scoops of whey and a dairy milk bar

Dinner - home made Chilli (3 big scoops) and a sweet potato

2nd pin tomorrow


----------



## Bull Terrier (May 14, 2012)

You say that your training system is a mix of Westside and Wendler Triumvirate. How do you plan out the percentages?


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Bull Terrier said:


> You say that your training system is a mix of Westside and Wendler Triumvirate. How do you plan out the percentages?


I'm just going by feel at the moment


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Another 1.5ml pinned in my left quad a little. Bit more of a pinch than my glute. Nothing too bad though


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

simonthepieman said:


> The missus was against jabbing so I talked her round since.
> 
> Darkside warriors!!!!!!


I've been seeing some bird for a month or so now, i'm quite put out that she hasn't accused me of being on steroids yet.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Smitch said:


> I've been seeing some bird for a month or so now, i'm quite put out that she hasn't accused me of being on steroids yet.


you know the solution to that?


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

simonthepieman said:


> you know the solution to that?


Punch her in the face and blame it on roid rage?


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

simonthepieman said:


> Another 1.5ml pinned in my left quad a little. Bit more of a pinch than my glute. Nothing too bad though


i much prefer quad never do glute anymore. delts or quads.

how far up did you go? i know when im to low as i get a lot of blood lol


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> i much prefer quad never do glute anymore. delts or quads.
> 
> how far up did you go? i know when im to low as i get a lot of blood lol


Palm on hip and where this middle finger lands. virtually no blood at all.

A little more pip (I had none with glutes), but i was using blues. But it's nothing unbearable, but like a little whack


----------



## icamero1 (Jul 3, 2009)

pieman, I read on another post that you were doing 1000m row, and 150 squats. but i dont remember how long it took you. im doing the same, as im trying to get in better shape for tough mudder next year, and i wanted to use your times as a sort of target, as i lack self motivation. aslo, what other exercise do you do that i could copy? il try the squats aswell. cheers


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

simonthepieman said:


> Palm on hip and where this middle finger lands. virtually no blood at all.
> 
> A little more pip (I had none with glutes), but i was using blues. But it's nothing unbearable, but like a little whack


probably wont get pip the more you use it. ass is one of those where you tend not to notice pip as much though

enjoy jabbing yourself haha


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

icamero1 said:


> pieman, I read on another post that you were doing 1000m row, and 150 squats. but i dont remember how long it took you. im doing the same, as im trying to get in better shape for tough mudder next year, and i wanted to use your times as a sort of target, as i lack self motivation. aslo, what other exercise do you do that i could copy? il try the squats aswell. cheers


I did the 150 Burpees in 14:05.

I can't remember the row time, but I will be doing it this week.

Send me a link to your log and we can start competing.

I will post all exercises in here so you can copy and try and beat my time or what ever


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

simonthepieman said:


> you know the solution to that?


Maybe start actually going to the gym again?


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Smitch said:


> Maybe start actually going to the gym again?


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

I forgot to add to my diary I had a Go Nutrition Solo "all in one" shake before bed.

Just had lunch/breakfast 2 x rotisserie chicken breast quarters + wings skin on which is about 550 cals and 80g of protein.


----------



## DazUKM (Nov 22, 2012)

late sub, been less active on here recently!


----------



## DazUKM (Nov 22, 2012)

@simonthepieman i've got a problem with my training, thought id turn to you!

i know ur a fan of low volume, high frequency, for building a base. ive been training like this following a 5x5 variation.

anways, the squat and deadlift is going fine but bench press is giving me pain in my wrists/hands to the point where yesterday i had to lower the weight after the first set and get some rep action instead. (i also dislike it on the BOR)

so, could i use the same exercise choices in the same order but alter the rep/set scheme to 3x8?

if i done this would the progressive overload system of adding 2.5kg every session (until failing twice) and then resetting 10% of the weight still be fine?

or would i need a new way of progressing? such as adding a rep every session (till 12) and then uping the weight?

or maybe you could point me in the direction of a different novice program which is slightly higher reps

cheers


----------



## DazUKM (Nov 22, 2012)

short version: basically whats the next best thing/alternative to 5x5 when joints are a problem?


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

DazUKM said:


> @simonthepieman i've got a problem with my training, thought id turn to you!
> 
> i know ur a fan of low volume, high frequency, for building a base. ive been training like this following a 5x5 variation.
> 
> ...


Your bench will always fail first.

I think you are on the right track with your idea 3x8. I would go for the extra rep route. 3x6, 3 x8, 3 x 10, 3 x12 then add 2.5

Or something similar


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

A little upper session.

INCLINE BENCH

80 x 10,

85 x8

90x 5- failed on last rep 

60 -RPT

PENDLAY ROW

80x 3x8

Chest cable flies 5 sets

Wide grip BW chins x10, x10,x8

Tried DB SHRUGS with 40s but my grip was nothing after one set

Did 200 cals on the cross trainer to finish


----------



## DazUKM (Nov 22, 2012)

thank you bud!


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

Hows it goin mate? Time for some serious pbs?


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

bigtommay said:


> Hows it goin mate? Time for some serious pbs?


Serious pbs? He's wasting his first cycle on a cut the ghey


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

bigtommay said:


> Hows it goin mate? Time for some serious pbs?


Fecking hope so, I feel like a 7 year old in the lead up to CHristmas. Just hurry up Santa


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

robdobbie said:


> Serious pbs? He's wasting his first cycle on a cut the ghey


I always PB on a cut. My all time best deadlift was on a natty cut lol


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Lunch today was beef madras, white rice, chickpea and a protein shake as starter. I'm going to have eggs and bacon for dinner today.

I think i need to get some more fibre in too. I did a **** like concrete block today. I might do the 150 burpee challenge again today too


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

For pinning HCG do i do a needle swap like a test pin as the slin pins come with a needle do i just use that for both?


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

simonthepieman said:


> For pinning HCG do i do a needle swap like a test pin as the slin pins come with a needle do i just use that for both?


Can't change the slin pin, you just use it for both. Mix the HCG and bac water using your regular pins, 1ml bac water with 5000iu HCG, then 0.2ml loaded in 5 slins, yes?


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

robdobbie said:


> Can't change the slin pin, you just use it for both. Mix the HCG and bac water using your regular pins, 1ml bac water with 5000iu HCG, then 0.2ml loaded in 5 slins, yes?


sweet, exactly as planned then.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

150 burpee challenge PB









I forgot to take a pic of dinner

3 egg Omelette with portabella mushroom 3 slices of bacon and grated cheese

Had a few tea spoons of Nutella for dessert. 

Lovely.

Noticing a few changes already. A bit of a cap in the shoulders and a slight tenderness of nips


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Snack time @MuscleFood


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

If I guess how much it cost, can I win it?


----------



## MuscleFood (Jul 27, 2012)

simonthepieman said:


> Snack time @MuscleFood


Nom nom nom, enjoy Simon!


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

simonthepieman said:


> Snack time @MuscleFood


What's that in the big bag?

Also, those protein crisps taste like sand.

Protein wine too?


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Smitch said:


> What's that in the big bag?
> 
> Also, those protein crisps taste like sand.
> 
> Protein wine too?


5kg chicken breast!

Wine is the nectar of the gods. Zeus and Hercules had decent bodies right?

Been commuting to meetings so eating out. Macdonalds last night and a bento box last night. Eeeeeek

Need to hit the steak this weekend to balance the macros


----------



## icamero1 (Jul 3, 2009)

12.20 for the 150 burpee challenge. was easier than the rowing. feeling it all over and I only done it 3 hours ago


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Been so busy working and house hunting I haven't been able to hit the gym. However got a quick shoulders and biceps in the apartment gym.

Diet has not be cut worthy at all. Dinner party last night was beef Wellington and potato daphonouise. Today I made an epic lamb curry with a cashew and coconut sauce. Better than any takeaway I've had. Very proud.

Starting to notice some of the test effects. Sex drive and aggression is up. Barked at the missus for bugging me whilst I was eating brekkie and she wasn't happy but I defused it quickly.


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

Have you tried the protein crisps yet? Taste like sand, actually found it a challenge to finish the bag.


----------



## Bull Terrier (May 14, 2012)

simonthepieman said:


> B
> 
> Today I made an epic lamb curry with a cashew and coconut sauce. Better than any takeaway I've had. Very proud.


Do you use premixed curry powder or else do you mix the individual spices yourself? Do you use powdered spices or else whole seeds which you roast then crush?


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Bull Terrier said:


> Do you use premixed curry powder or else do you mix the individual spices yourself? Do you use powdered spices or else whole seeds which you roast then crush?


Complete from scratch. Mortar and pestle et all.

The left overs tasted even better. Mmmmmm


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

robdobbie said:


> Have you tried the protein crisps yet? Taste like sand, actually found it a challenge to finish the bag.


First bite I though they were better than I thought. 4 bites and I was not enjoying it.

Dr Zak's bread was better than I expected


----------



## Bull Terrier (May 14, 2012)

simonthepieman said:


> Complete from scratch. Mortar and pestle et all.
> 
> The left overs tasted even better. Mmmmmm


Good stuff mate. That's exactly the way I do it also. The trick when roasting the spices is to pull them out once they start releasing aroma but before they burn.

I worked for a week in the kitchen in an Indian restaurant in Brick Lane to learn how the pros make curries. It was one of the best things I've ever done. To be honest though, they buy spices pre-ground. I guess they don't have time to do the whole procedure.

I love Indian food - for me it's the best cuisine of all with Thai a pretty close second. The only thing I don't like about Thai cooking is the lack of bread.


----------



## SkinnyJ (Apr 21, 2012)

Agree about the crisps, they taste ****e.

Simon is this going to turn into a full on bulk?


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

SkinnyJ said:


> Agree about the crisps, they taste ****e.
> 
> Simon is this going to turn into a full on bulk?


I don't think i can afford the clothing bill lol. My new suit is feeling pretty tight already


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Bull Terrier said:


> Good stuff mate. That's exactly the way I do it also. The trick when roasting the spices is to pull them out once they start releasing aroma but before they burn.
> 
> I worked for a week in the kitchen in an Indian restaurant in Brick Lane to learn how the pros make curries. It was one of the best things I've ever done. To be honest though, they buy spices pre-ground. I guess they don't have time to do the whole procedure.
> 
> I love Indian food - for me it's the best cuisine of all with Thai a pretty close second. The only thing I don't like about Thai cooking is the lack of bread.


I'd gone off Indian food before yesterday.

This is the recipe i used. Lovely.

http://www.yummly.com/recipe/Lamb-Curry-with-Cashew-_-Coconut-MyRecipes-237182?columns=4&position=29%2F42

I love thai food. I got eat it all day and every day. I really like Vietnamese too.

I also love french and italian food. In fact, there actually isn't any genre of food i don't like. I just like good stuff :lol:

i'm not a fan of 'British Takeaways' ie **** chicken, soggy kebabs, thick crust pizza and greasy chinese. I was just about to say i don't like chinese, but I am fan of yum cha and dim sum so i guess i do like chinese


----------



## Bull Terrier (May 14, 2012)

Thanks for the link - I just bookmarked it.

Thai food is amazing, but the problem is that you need so many specialised ingredients to make it which are difficult enough to find in British supermarkets let alone in Italian ones.. I personally can't stand most of the premixed pastes for making the various red/green curries. The few times I've done it from scratch using proper Thai ingredients (lemon grass, shrimp paste, galangal, etc.) the end result was 1000x better.


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

Thought i was on the nigella forum for a minute there 

Hows it goin mate? Feeling much change?

Dont fly off the handle or she might make you come off lol.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Slightly power lifter diet today. 20 chicken nuggets and 2 BBQ thighs for lunch :lol:

210kg deadlift x1

Chins BW +20 x5, x5

Bw+14 x 8, x5, x5

Pulley row 5 sets

Pull throughs

Calves

Shrugs


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

BW 84kg cutting. Fail


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

jab 3 done. Seeing as this cut isn't happening, i'll up to to 500ml next week


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

simonthepieman said:


> jab 3 done. Seeing as this cut isn't happening, i'll up to to *500ml* next week


What's your test e per ml? 300? That 500ml should see you at about 150000mg of test, so not a bad first cycle if you're bulking.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

robdobbie said:


> What's your test e per ml? 300? That 500ml should see you at about 150000mg of test, so not a bad first cycle if you're bulking.


Well done smarty pants. I will up it to 2 ml making it 500mg instead of 375mg


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

simonthepieman said:


> Well done smarty pants. I will up it to 2 ml making it 500mg instead of 375mg


Good, now get some food down you, I wanna see way over a stone gained by the end of this cycle


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

enjoy growing out of your suit haha


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Mega busy with work.

Lunch was a quarterpounder with cheese and a double cheese burger


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

simonthepieman said:


> Mega busy with work.
> 
> Lunch was a quarterpounder with cheese and a double cheese burger


Let the bulking commense!! :devil2:


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

I'm out.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

rectus said:


> I'm out.


Quitter


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

DB Bench

44kg x6, x5, x5 (thumb is still not 100%)

Decline

80kgx 5

90x 5

100x5

110 x5

110 x3

80x 10

80x 10

BNP

50 x6

50 x8

50 x6

SIDE LATERALS

TRICEP EXTENTIONS


----------



## tomo8 (May 29, 2010)

What routine you following at the moment simon? You changed it since the juice mate?


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

tomo8 said:


> What routine you following at the moment simon? You changed it since the juice mate?


Hi mate. I've not got an exact one to honest. it's roughly PPL, but depending on time and other stuff it's subject to change. try to train 4-5 times a week dioary permitting


----------



## tomo8 (May 29, 2010)

Im thinking of ppl four times a week, been doing upper/lower pretty about 9 months now following your posts about it for nattys cheers for that.

Been training 9 years natty an fancy the ppl 4 times a week, wouldnt want to swap to it if upper/lower would give better results.

Whats your take on it mate?

Cheers


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

tomo8 said:


> Im thinking of ppl four times a week, been doing upper/lower pretty about 9 months now following your posts about it for nattys cheers for that.
> 
> Been training 9 years natty an fancy the ppl 4 times a week, wouldnt want to swap to it if upper/lower would give better results.
> 
> ...


Pretty much what I am doing now.very good routine.

I might do one round of PPL low reps the next one high reps with isolations training 4-5 times a week


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

I have been so busy with work at the moment so finding time to eat is really tough.

Yesterday i was running between meeting and from 8.30 until 3pm with no breaks and then i had a small window to eat untill 7pm. still i'm stuffing my face when i can. I tried to go to the gym yesterday before it shut, but when i got there it was hogged by loads of skinny people do half squats and half lunges. All 4 benches weren't being used, but both racks were #isthisreallife?

I'm jumping between meeting again, but on a train at the moment so will be easier to get more food in. I'm going to have to get a bigger briefcase so i can smuggle a shaker or two with me.

Effects are kicking in. I'm looking a lot more 'full' weight is up and feeling quite pervy at the moment. One of my issues is a i get a boner every time i get in the shower after training. Thank god they are cubicles


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Got back late from meetings so only a quick workout

*Squat*

140KG x 2 x 5

120KG x 2 x 8

*lying Legs curls*

50KG x 8 (can't remeber sets)

*CGBP*

80 x 2 x 8

*Front squat*

90 x 10

love you all, take care


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

simonthepieman said:


> Got back late from meetings so only a quick workout
> 
> *Squat*
> 
> ...


You may need to up your ai dose mate, but love you too

nohomo


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

robdobbie said:


> You may need to up your ai dose mate, but love you too
> 
> nohomo


He's horny from the test :laugh:

Ive been off for the best part of a year now and i swear the effects havent worn off much. Im honestly worse now than i've ever been in my life.

Not a good thing really.


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

bigtommay said:


> He's horny from the test :laugh:
> 
> Ive been off for the best part of a year now and i swear the effects havent worn off much. Im honestly worse now than i've ever been in my life.
> 
> Not a good thing really.


Definitely better than the alternative of having no sex drive!!!!!


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

I'm loving the sex drive at the moment. My cock is a little sore though :lol:

With the in laws, but got a cheeky work out in.

DB SHOULDER PRESS

30 x10

32 x8

34 x8

36 x 8

38 x 8

30 x 2 x10

That was a PB I think. I could have done the 40s, but it's a nightmare getting them into position on my own.

Did some curls, triceps, laterals and abs too.

Massive DOMS from reverse Swiss ball cringes.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

bigtommay said:


> He's horny from the test :laugh:
> 
> Ive been off for the best part of a year now and i swear the effects havent worn off much. Im honestly worse now than i've ever been in my life.
> 
> Not a good thing really.


I've been a little dis engaged from sex in the past year and I'm hoping this cycle gives me a long term kick in the ****.

So far so good


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

simonthepieman said:


> I've been a little dis engaged from sex in the past year and I'm hoping this cycle gives me a long term kick in the ****.
> 
> So far so good


Lol thats the way its supposed to be in your 30s though mate. I just wanna be a normal 30+ year old rather than gettin excited at the slightest flash of t1ts on the telly like i'm 13 years old. :laugh:


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

bigtommay said:


> Lol thats the way its supposed to be in your 30s though mate. I just wanna be a normal 30+ year old rather than gettin excited at the slightest flash of t1ts on the telly like i'm 13 years old. :laugh:


It's fun for now. I had my first drunken shag in ages last night. Normally I just want to sleep lol


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

Hiya mate, looks like its all systems to for you! Lol I might get some gear just for the bedroom benefits, this last month I just can't be bothered! Lol

You feeling any change in your training yet?


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Monkey skeleton said:


> Hiya mate, looks like its all systems to for you! Lol I might get some gear just for the bedroom benefits, this last month I just can't be bothered! Lol
> 
> You feeling any change in your training yet?


My shoulder presses were up. Deadlifts weren't amazing today. Was mentally quite tired though.

DEADLIFT (conv)

160 x 5

180 x3

180 x5 (sumo)

180 x 2 (conv)

Pull ups

Lots x various grips

Pulley rows

Hammer strength row

Tricep push downs

Weight is up to 85kg. Not great diet this weekend, but lots of protein today


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

DECLINE BENCH

110kg x 3 x 5

100kg x 3 x 8

INCLINE BB BENCH (DBS still hurt)

80kg x 8, x8, x7

CABLE LATERALS ss/ LOW CABLE FLIES

TRICEP PUSHDOWNS (straight bar) about 6 sets various weights


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

Strong benching there, how come the DBs hurt? Rugby related?

Are you actually bulking now? Or still continuing with your pathetic excuse of a cut?


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

cut. lol no. I'm just under 86KG, although post coffee poop i might be a little lighter 

The DB thing is rugby related. I have battered my thumb so much it has no tendons holding it in the socket. So it gets knocked about pretty easily. It's still sore from my last game  shame as i want to focus on DBs

Today i got a morning workout in. Squatting in the morning is tougher than the evenings.

*Squat*

140KG x 4 x 5 (low bar)

100KG x 2 x 10 (high bar)

*one leg hamstring curls*

45KG x 3 x 8

that was enough for me!


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

I think HDU's cut went better than yours!

:lol:


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

True, but my deadlift is better than his big total!

Who needs a cutting diet when you have tren in your top drawer.

**disclaimer i will cut with a proper diet***

Cutting without ECA is like running in work shoes. I wised up and will treat this as a propercycle, although I can't get too much bigger or I will look like I have the same fashion sense as the hulk (as well as the physique :rolleye: )

My strength isn't going up much, but i guess it's still early


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

simonthepieman said:


> True, but my deadlift is better than his big total!
> 
> Who needs a cutting diet when you have tren in your top drawer.
> 
> ...


Strength hasn't really shot up massively for me, just gradually each session.


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

Its a funny one this. You think your strength isnt shooting up much because you expect aas to make you feel superhuman quickly when actually your putting 2.5-5kg on a lift every time and hitting the target reps... but you still dont feel that superhuman strength that roids should be giving you :lol:

But what are the chances of doing that natty? An extra rep per week if you're lucky lol.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

bigtommay said:


> Its a funny one this. You think your strength isnt shooting up much because you expect aas to make you feel superhuman quickly when actually your putting 2.5-5kg on a lift every time and hitting the target reps... but you still dont feel that superhuman strength that roids should be giving you :lol:
> 
> But what are the chances of doing that natty? An extra rep per week if you're lucky lol.


Very true.

But I want to squat 180 now


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

simonthepieman said:


> Very true.
> 
> But I want to squat 180 now


what compounds you using mate how long you been on them? its a surge sort of speak.. but the with the right 2hr preperation it can be


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

marknorthumbria said:


> what compounds you using mate how long you been on them? its a surge sort of speak.. but the with the right 2hr preperation it can be


Just WC test at the moment week 4 500mg, dropped the winny a week early as pumps were getting annoying.

I have a vial of orbis TTM for the end of the cycle


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

simonthepieman said:


> Just test at the moment, dropped the winny a week early as pumps were getting annoying


winny isnt my fav for strength for that reason

2hours preworkout dbol on the other hand..can you get any ?


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

marknorthumbria said:


> winny isnt my fav for strength for that reason
> 
> 2hours preworkout dbol on the other hand..can you get any ?


Edited above.

Not going to do more than that. If it has to wait. It can wait.

Mind you my legs are starting to stretch my work clothes as it is


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

simonthepieman said:


> Edited above.
> 
> Not going to do more than that. If it has to wait. It can wait.
> 
> Mind you my legs are starting to stretch my work clothes as it is


ive ripped every pair of work trousers I have recently, right up the gooch


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Got a quick session in after work.

BB ROW

100kg x 3 x 5

80kg x 2 x10 ( had to stop due to lower back pumps)

Chins and tricep push down super set x4

A few sets of suppinated pull downs and out


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Back pumps during house work. *sigh*

Will get some more taurine


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Wow 87.7KG. Admittedly I did have a breakfast of a large bowl of tagliatelle, chicken, brocollini and cherry tomatoes and a pesto sauce followed by a shake.

DB PRESS

36kg x8,7,5

30kg x 3x 8

FACEPULLS

4 sets

CALVES

CABLE REAR FLIES

ABs (tough session)

EZ CURLS ss with DB SIDE raises


----------



## tikkajohn (Dec 6, 2012)

simonthepieman said:


> Wow 87.7KG. Admittedly I did have a breakfast of a large bowl of tagliatelle, chicken, brocollini and cherry tomatoes and a pesto sauce followed by a shake.
> 
> DB PRESS
> 
> ...


You must look massive at that weight, how lean are you now?


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Not very, must be around 20% not sure what is fat and what's bloat.

I've not got abs but get stirations on my shoulders when in the gym so go figure.

I'm going to clean up the diet a little so hopefully that will sort out it a little.

Just had a post workout meal of 3 poached eggs and salmon on granery bread with avocado and a freshly picked dill and creme fraiche sauce

Feeling full.

I'll get some pics up in 2 weeks as I'll probably need to start cutting then


----------



## tikkajohn (Dec 6, 2012)

simonthepieman said:


> Not very, must be around 20% not sure what is fat and what's bloat.
> 
> I've not got abs but get stirations on my shoulders when in the gym so go figure.
> 
> ...


Those roid boulder shoulders !

How much mass do you think youll hold when you come off cycle?

Id say make the most of the cycle and keep bulking then cut,


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

I always said 80kg lean was the ultimate goal so in a little confused with goals


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

simonthepieman said:


> I always said 80kg lean was the ultimate goal so in a little confused with goals


Fvuk the scales, I rarely weigh myself

Much more satisfying to go by mirror, weight has too many fluctuations


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Had a little incident with the missus. Whilst meeting some mates at the pub on saturday. I had the jibes about me looking big (all good hearted banter), My lats have ballooned since being on cycle and my arms and chest are noticably bigger. The lady has been thinking that I have got too big. I think the diet i have been on last week made me quite bloated too.

That evenning she told me she wanted me to stop, so I went a long with it as the understanding fella i am. But last night she renegged and was fine for me to carry on if i started cutting lol.

To be fair if i cleaned up the diet i would look a lot leaner anyway so I don't think i will have to change much. I'm going to go low carbs intermittent fasting for a little while. I think it might be good for me anyway. I will no doubt recomp more than a full on cut


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)




----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

Could've gone a lot worse mate, she sounds reasonable for letting you carry on though.

Just tell her you'll carry on roiding but you'll stay away from Creatine and Cell tech from now on :lol:


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Tom90 said:


> Could've gone a lot worse mate, she sounds reasonable for letting you carry on though.
> 
> Just tell her you'll carry on roiding but you'll stay away from Creatine and Cell tech from now on :lol:


lol. It will be interesting to see what I weight in at the gym today.

A health food place came to our offices and was giving away free sandwiches. law carb fail. But it can wait for a day when a free lunch occurs!


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

also, where should i get pins from. I just realised my last lot will go tomorrow!


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

I used to order mine from medisave, very cheap.

Now I get one of my mates to go into the local junkie place for me


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

Mate, you surely must look fvckin massive though at the weight/height ratio no? :laugh:

It all depends what you want i guess lol. For some people they can never be too big :lol:


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

86.7kg today. No need for anymore size.

Besides EPIC STRENGTH HAS ARRIVED

INCLINE BENCH

60 x 3 x 5

80 x 10

90 x 2 x 8

100 x 3 x 8

DECLINE BENCH

75 x 3 x 10

PULLEY BENCH

3 sets (great MMC)

TRICEP PUSHDOWN FLAT BAR

worked up to doing the whole stack x 10

Had some some massive black dude comment on how easy I made it look lol

FLUFF

great workout. I'm very happy with the incline. That was a PR of +10kg and a set


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Well earned dinner


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

Christ! Good benching mate!


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Monkey skeleton said:


> Christ! Good benching mate!


Cheers mate. I was very happy. I forgot to add I did 3 x80 after the 100kg sets.


----------



## Bull Terrier (May 14, 2012)

Looks like the gear has really kicked in now after a month or so. Good stuff!!


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

30 mins cardio and abs this morning fasted.

Not sure if it's from a slightly cleaner diet or the IF, but looking leaner already. Ab's are starting to show again

Jabbed again. Only 400mg as I want to keep bloat down and that should be fine


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Man picnic for obe


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

You strong fvcker man!=

Well done mate.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

bizarrely enough. I'm enjoying cutting!

It feels like a game and i'm really competitive. I'm not on a fixed diet at the moment, but aiming for under 2000 cals and over 200g of protein. eating IF style

Yesterdays food was.

4 jumbo chicken legs skin off.

then I was in meetings for 6 hours and I only had the option of tesco metro before a 2 hour train ride.

Picked up pastrami sandwich, two scotch eggs and some rasberries. Got home and made a giant bowl of LFGY and two scoops of protein (well GN solo)

looking a lot leaner already lol? I really liked what I saw in the mirror today.

Just finished lunch which was the front half of a chicken and some grapes.


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

So are you just going to see how lean you can get this cycle? Or get to a certain bf then maintain/lean bulk?


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

robdobbie said:


> So are you just going to see how lean you can get this cycle? Or get to a certain bf then maintain/lean bulk?


I'm probably chasing a physique more than a leaness/size goal in numbers.

I am going to leaness at the moment, but depending on gear remain and how far I get along this might results in aiming for more mass/recomp after.

The missus is on the blob at the moment. I feel like a seedy terminator scanning every bird and rating them


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

simonthepieman said:


> I'm probably chasing a physique more than a leaness/size goal in numbers.
> 
> I am going to leaness at the moment, but depending on gear remain and how far I get along this might results in aiming for more mass/recomp after.
> 
> The missus is on the blob at the moment. I feel like a seedy terminator scanning every bird and rating them


My gf is on the pill that stops her going on the blob (for medical reasons) I am taking full advantage of it :devil2:


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

What is girlfriend


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

Love the diet mate. Sometimes with what you read on here you start to think that folk have nothin else to do but go to the gym, cook brocolli like some sort of semi pro.

Good to see how someone who has a life, travels a bit and always on the go does things.

Ps if the blob puts you off then you need to up it to a gram :lol:


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

I'm working late again. So the pizza i avoided at lunch time is now my dinner in my belly. Now to do some presentations


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Progress pic.

Cold tensed. After 3 slices of pizza


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

Got some great size to you there mate


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

joeyh1485 said:


> Got some great size to you there mate


Cheers pal.

Looking forward to reducing some flubber and showing some more of the good stuff


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

Looking good, but keep bulking dammit!!!!!


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

robdobbie said:


> Looking good, but keep bulking dammit!!!!!


Let it go bro.

The bulk is gone


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Fasted squats. Breakfast of champions.

145 x 3 x 5

130 x5

Wasn't easy, but nice considering I have trained am in a while and had no stims.

One legged hammie curls ss leg extentions x 3 x 10el

Ab machine

Leg raises

Calves on leg press

Weighed in at 84.6 so a successful start to the cut especially as it's been fairly high carb so far (1k cals pizza yesterday)

Going to keep leg volume down as there is no need to go mental on a cut. Just keep moving bigger numbers


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

ended up having some fruit and fibre for brekkie, lunch today was A chicken leg quarter and 10 wings from the tesco rotisserie £2.20 well spent


----------



## DazUKM (Nov 22, 2012)

10/10 would fcuk


----------



## Bull Terrier (May 14, 2012)

bigtommay said:


> Love the diet mate. Sometimes with what you read on here you start to think that folk have nothin else to do but go to the gym, cook brocolli like some sort of semi pro.
> 
> Good to see how someone who has a life, travels a bit and always on the go does things.
> 
> Ps if the blob puts you off then you need to up it to a gram :lol:


I agree wholeheartedly with the above. I just can't fathom how non-competitive guys eat boiled broccoli and plain oven-cooked chicken multiple times a day, 5-7 days a week.

I'm most definitely with Simon on this - far better to eat healthy food which actually tastes really good and has been prepared with a bit of care.


----------



## Bull Terrier (May 14, 2012)

BTW Simon - you're looking in awesome shape mate. Really pleased for you. Your hard work and intelligent approach has really paid off.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

I finished yesterdays diet with a posh pie, more of a stew with a pastry lid ifthat makes sense and half a bottle of Argentinian Malbec!

Weight in at 84.7KG before poo this morning. Just had a bro shake to keep me going and stay in touch with the brethren on here :lol:

Working late and the missus is out and the fridge is empty so recommendations for takeaway tonight? I have access to most things!


----------



## SkinnyJ (Apr 21, 2012)

Are you still counting your macros or just going of calories?

Oh and for takeaway gotta be dominoes or a Chinese.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

SkinnyJ said:


> Are you still counting your macros or just going of calories?
> 
> Oh and for takeaway gotta be dominoes or a Chinese.


Had pizza yesterday so that's out. There is new posh chinese that has opened up near me. Limited menu, but nice. I'm not a fan of Chinese normally.

To be honest, i just focus on calories. I normally have eaten 130-50G protein for under 1000 cals before i finish work so hitting the macros is quite easy. If i'm lagging on protein i just throw some whey into some greek Yoghurt for dessert


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

simonthepieman said:


> Working late and the missus is out and the fridge is empty so recommendations for takeaway tonight? I have access to most things!


Got to be a Chinese for beef foo young mate, beef an egg you can even pretend it's "proper" diet food :whistling:


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

Lebanese takeaway, healthiest takeaway I've found ! Also one of the nicest


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

I actually have of the best value Mediterranean places in London near me, but want to go home home and sit in my pants 

Had a double cheeseburger as a snack and have a tray of chicken wings from tescos for desert. And more wine lol.

Will finish over 2k cals, but after a squat PR that's allowed right?

I think I will do an upper body day tomorrow as training this weekend will be tough


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Proof that mcdonalds and pizza on a cut makes you fat........

This cutting lark is easy.

BF estimate any one?


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Some back pics


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Looking good mate. Keep it up


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

Here's a pic someone posted on another thread I use to guesstimate bf

You should defo be lean bulking mate your pretty much at the bf I'm aiming for before I start


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)




----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

joeyh1485 said:


> Here's a pic someone posted on another thread I use to guesstimate bf
> 
> You should defo be lean bulking mate your pretty much at the bf I'm aiming for before I start


It terms of muscle mass, i'm pretty much where I want to be. I actually don't have any ambition to be huge. I might ad a little more mass to compensate for losses when i come off, but not too much more


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

joeyh1485 said:


>


I guess that puts me about 13-14%,


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

Fair play mate, I don't think I'll ever be as big as I want too lol


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Todays workout

Bit of a mishmash

*BOR over hand grip*

80KG x 5 x 8 (i can do better with wraps)

*BNP*

60KG x (3 or 4 can't remember) x8

*Chins*

BW x 5 x 10 (different grip)

*Incline press*

100KG x 5

105 x 3

110 x 3, F on the 3rd

*Pulley rows*

I've also made the promise to my self I am going to call out messy bastards who don't put their weights away


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

simonthepieman said:


> It terms of muscle mass, i'm pretty much where I want to be. I actually don't have any ambition to be huge. I might ad a little more mass to compensate for losses when i come off, but not too much more


Well I suppose that's the great thing about the gym, once you get to a size you're comfertable with, you can just work on making yourself as strong + fit as possible, I look forward to your 4xbw deadlift one day


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

looking good mate^^


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

I'd say 12% mate


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

marknorthumbria said:


> I'd say 12% mate


Cheers pal. not sure if it was just a good day, but I will take it.

I have a tough night of diet ahead, going round a friends house for a dinner party and she is not trained, but cooks like a top chef. Wine will flow aggressively. Today's diet has been half a chicken and chocolate muffin (the office kitchen looks like a paedo's bait box). Whenever we have management from abroad there are always tons of sweet stuff. feckin' yanks.

I will try and stay strong to keep the cals down.

I'm thinking or ordering some ECA to get into the habit of AM training again, It frees up so much of the day and when i did fasted trained, on ECA the fat just melted off


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

@Milky

can we get rid of this troll @cm77 and delete his post (and this one after please)


----------



## DazUKM (Nov 22, 2012)

How's the connective issue holding up with the winny&test Simon?

What made u chose winny>var?


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

DazUKM said:


> How's the connective issue holding up with the winny&test Simon?
> 
> What made u chose winny>var?


cost and availability. I wasn't super lean when I started so no point doing it for hardness, just wanted a strength boost early for psychological reasons. It didn't happen lol.

I id take winny the past 2 days as pre work out, maybe thats the reason for the leaness? Ming you 75mg of a UGL (wildcat) split over 2 days should make too much difference


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

Looking great mate but wheres your neck went? :lol: . Imo i dont think you need to get any mote bulk but you know my thoughts on getting massuv


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

Bull Terrier said:


> I agree wholeheartedly with the above. I just can't fathom how non-competitive guys eat boiled broccoli and plain oven-cooked chicken multiple times a day, 5-7 days a week.
> 
> I'm most definitely with Simon on this - far better to eat healthy food which actually tastes really good and has been prepared with a bit of care.


I'd rather gouge out one of my eyes with a pencil than eat that sh1t daily now. Lol.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Necks are for wimps


----------



## Bull Terrier (May 14, 2012)

Are you an East Londoner Simon? Which area?


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Bull Terrier said:


> Are you an East Londoner Simon? Which area?


Pretty central. Near Angel


----------



## Bull Terrier (May 14, 2012)

simonthepieman said:


> Pretty central. Near Angel


When I was young Angel used to be considered a fairly sh1tty area, but now it's a damn excellent and highly desirable area.

I'm originally from Stratford (right on border with Forest Gate) which has kind of gone the same way I guess. The Olympic stadium is just a 15 minute walk from my house.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Bull Terrier said:


> When I was young Angel used to be considered a fairly sh1tty area, but now it's a damn excellent and highly desirable area.
> 
> I'm originally from Stratford (right on border with Forest Gate) which has kind of gone the same way I guess. The Olympic stadium is just a 15 minute walk from my house.


I went house hunting in Woodfood yesterday, have decided it's too far from being good to consider.

Stratford is looking pretty good these days


----------



## Bull Terrier (May 14, 2012)

simonthepieman said:


> I went house hunting in Woodfood yesterday, have decided it's too far from being good to consider.
> 
> Stratford is looking pretty good these days


Woodford is a lovely area! I used to work in Woodford Green many years ago. Yes, it is a bit far from centre if you have to commute every day by train, but still doable.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Bull Terrier said:


> Woodford is a lovely area! I used to work in Woodford Green many years ago. Yes, it is a bit far from centre if you have to commute every day by train, but still doable.


I looked at a place in Woodford green and i didn't like the area. it was getting dark and chavs were swarming :lol:

put an offer in on a place in St Albans. I'm getting old! I'm moving to the shires


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Jesus Christ weighed in at 87.5kg. As you can guess the weekend wasn't good for dieting

DECLINE BENCH

130kg x 4, failed 5th rep

110 x2 x5

90 x 3 x 8

CABLE FLIES

3 sets low to high

2 sets med

DB SHOULDER PRESS

34 x5

30 x 8

Wasn't feeling right so stopped

DB RAISES

side

Rear

Nice bench PR!


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Home made half pound burger with balsamic caramelised onions. With meat supplied by @MuscleFood


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

simonthepieman said:


> I looked at a place in Woodford green and i didn't like the area. it was getting dark and chavs were swarming :lol:
> 
> put an offer in on a place in St Albans. I'm getting old! I'm moving to the shires


St Albans is nice mate, traffic is a nightmare around the cross, nice boozers and restaurants though. Expensive property though.


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

I really shouldn't have looked at that lol I'm starving on 2300 Cals a day - yikes


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

joeyh1485 said:


> I really shouldn't have looked at that lol I'm starving on 2300 Cals a day - yikes


It was delicious


----------



## MuscleFood (Jul 27, 2012)

simonthepieman said:


> Home made half pound burger with balsamic caramelised onions. With meat supplied by @MuscleFood


Looks amazing mate!


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Just went to the needle exchange as i forgot to order pins.

Was really easy. Have got 10 barrels, green, blue and orange pins and a sharps box. I had to get two different packs and merge them as they have some weird arrangements.

Anyway, i'm not going to buy online now 

just jabbed another 400ml and trying to decide over legs or pull tonight. I think it's squatting time.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

SQUAT

150 x 3 x 5

100 x 3 x10

LEG CURLS SS LEG RAISES x 3x 8

Doesn't look a lot on paper, but took over an hour and was tough. Back pumps were killer


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

BW 87kg

cut fail


----------



## tikkajohn (Dec 6, 2012)

simonthepieman said:


> SQUAT
> 
> 150 x 3 x 5
> 
> ...


Good workout you going for a 180 squat?

How long left have you on cycle?


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

tikkajohn said:


> Good workout you going for a 180 squat?
> 
> How long left have you on cycle?


Well I just found out that 182kg I'd 400lbs so I guess that is the target now 

I've got 9 weeks till pct and 6 weeks on test left. I might bridge the last 3 weeks with a short ester. We will see.

The results have been great with 400ml of test e so whatever I do I won't go mad


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

simonthepieman said:


> SQUAT
> 
> 150 x 3 x 5
> 
> ...


Strong.

Thats a PB Squat for reps isn't it?


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

bigtommay said:


> Strong.
> 
> Thats a PB Squat for reps isn't it?


PR baby. 155kg x 3x5 next week!


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

simonthepieman said:


> PR baby. 155kg x 3x5 next week!


Awesomeness mate :thumbup1:


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

bigtommay said:


> Awesomeness mate :thumbup1:


Thanks mate


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

220kg deadlift in the bag!

Was a ****ty workout overall. Mind wasn't in it, but my first 5 wheeler


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

The rest of the workout was pretty similar to Dorians blood and guts back work out, but with slightly less intensity.

Did a few exercises I don't normally do like dumbbell pullovers and cable rows with a lat bar. So might get some DOMS later.

I also did slower negatives.

My good for the day was rescuing some guy who hot pinned under a bench. Bless him. He was fulling pinned and just working up the courage to say something.

There is a new PT who came and chatted to me. He is a power lifter and going for the UK bench record next year and squats 185 at 73kg. He said we should train sometime. Not sure if it's a sales pitch or being friendly, but let's see


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

Blood and guts changed my life lol I also like a week in the dungeon


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

joeyh1485 said:


> Blood and guts changed my life lol I also like a week in the dungeon


If I was natty I would have considered BnG. But on cycle I can feel how good it would be if I wanted to grow


----------



## CassiusXL (Jan 3, 2013)

Hi mate, it's a long time i don't follow your progress (from the very first tbol cycle!  ) and i found you in amazing shape! Congrats!


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

CassiusXL said:


> Hi mate, it's a long time i don't follow your progress (from the very first tbol cycle!  ) and i found you in amazing shape! Congrats!


Mucho gracias


----------



## Bull Terrier (May 14, 2012)

simonthepieman said:


> Mucho gracias


I think you might be confusing Spanish with Italian there mate..


----------



## Bull Terrier (May 14, 2012)

CassiusXL said:


> Hi mate, it's a long time i don't follow your progress (from the very first tbol cycle!  ) and i found you in amazing shape! Congrats!


Di dove sei in Italia?


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Bull Terrier said:


> I think you might be confusing Spanish with Italian there mate..


It's all foreign to me


----------



## CassiusXL (Jan 3, 2013)

Bull Terrier said:


> Di dove sei in Italia?


Napoli


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

DB SHOULDER PRESS

30x8

38x7

34x8

30x2x8

FACEPULLS

4 sets

Cable side raises

7.5kgx8 eh

5kgx 3x10

Lean to isolate delts. Much more painful than it reads

Tricep push downs

Stack x 10 and 4 sets moving down in weigh. 4 second negatives

Then did a bit of fluff

87KG again. Not really in the mood to cut. Will see if I can recomp. But just want to enjoy training to be honest.

I might jab 1ml today and move gradually move my regular jab day to a Friday which would be more conviniently for me


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

Sorry for trespassing on your journal mate but just looking to pick your mind a bit.

What i was wondering is If you (by you i mean I) could only workout two days per week and it were to be two days in a row. How would you split it?


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

bigtommay said:


> Sorry for trespassing on your journal mate but just looking to pick your mind a bit.
> 
> What i was wondering is If you (by you i mean I) could only workout two days per week and it were to be two days in a row. How would you split it?


to be honest mate, your bet is as good as mine. Here are some ideas

a) Upper/lower or a

b)full body push/pull

c)

day1: Deadlift/decline press/chins/chest iso

day 2: Squat/OHP/arms/Calves/shoulder iso


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

simonthepieman said:


> to be honest mate, your bet is as good as mine. Here are some ideas
> 
> a) Upper/lower or a
> 
> ...


Yeah mate, as i thought as well. Cheers.

If i did gear could i recover from a fullbody workout in 24hrs :lol:


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Had a big weekend and have only just got back to training.

Squat 155kg x 3 x5

Single leg press 40kg x4x10

Calves

Single leg hammie curl 45 x 3 x10

Another big PB on the squat. Might only go for 157.5kg next week


----------



## SkinnyJ (Apr 21, 2012)

Top lifting mate.

I'm sure you've said it, but what lab are you using?


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

SkinnyJ said:


> Top lifting mate.
> 
> I'm sure you've said it, but what lab are you using?


Wildcat. Thanks for the compliment


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

Fvcking hell Si your squat is ridiculous! Well done!!


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Tom90 said:


> Fvcking hell Si your squat is ridiculous! Well done!!


Cheers mate. I am getting hopeful of the 4 wheeler.

Also. I was chatting to the PT who is a powerlifter. He is talking about setting up a powerlifting club at the gym.

Treated myself to chips from the chip shop to go with half a chicken I roasted


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

simonthepieman said:


> Had a big weekend and have only just got back to training.
> 
> Squat 155kg x 3 x5
> 
> ...


Great lifting


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

robdobbie said:


> Great lifting


Cheers mate. Was happy with the squat. Hope it can keep going up.

I went out raving on saturday so had 4s out the gym and diet wasn#t great so was a little worried. But it was alright on the night


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

simonthepieman said:


> Cheers mate. Was happy with the squat. Hope it can keep going up.
> 
> I went out raving on saturday so had 4s out the gym and diet wasn#t great so was a little worried. But it was alright on the night


The magic of steriods eh?

I've only got 6 jabs left, then back to being beta


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

robdobbie said:


> The magic of steriods eh?
> 
> I've only got 6 jabs left, then back to being beta


You can do a lot in 6 weeks!

that's another stone in there


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

simonthepieman said:


> You can do a lot in 6 weeks!
> 
> that's another stone in there


Oh yes, put on 14kg so far, plenty more to come


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

I'm was going to cut, but I can't see how that's is humanly possible in December!

I might wait until January, but I am happy with my size, i don't want to get any bigger, i would like some bigger numbers still


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

simonthepieman said:


> I'm was going to cut, but I can't see how that's is humanly possible in December!
> 
> I might wait until January, but I am happy with my size, i don't want to get any bigger, i would like some bigger numbers still


 :lol: Not a chance I could cut in December either, just aim for maintenance kcals (which you'll probably go over anyway) and I'm sure your strength will keep going up with minimal fat gains.

You going to use that one-rip at the end? If you're going to save it, you could always get some var in for the last 4 weeks or so.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

robdobbie said:


> :lol: Not a chance I could cut in December either, just aim for maintenance kcals (which you'll probably go over anyway) and I'm sure your strength will keep going up with minimal fat gains.
> 
> You going to use that one-rip at the end? If you're going to save it, you could always get some var in for the last 4 weeks or so.


I am going back to boston for a weel in mid January, so it makes sense to run the cycle up until then so I might run the tip for the weeks leading up to that and cut then


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

simonthepieman said:


> I am going back to boston for a weel in mid January, so it makes sense to run the cycle up until then so I might run the tip for the weeks leading up to that and cut then


Are you going to cut during PCT?


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

robdobbie said:


> Are you going to cut during PCT?


no, not wise from all i ready. Just hit maitenance and try not to get squashed under a barbell


----------



## tikkajohn (Dec 6, 2012)

Nice squats! What was your max when you were natty?


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

tikkajohn said:


> Nice squats! What was your max when you were natty?


I did 140 x 4 x5

And 160kg x1 before

I'm getting excited about squating at the moment. Although fear and pain are mixed in.

My suit trousers are starting to look painted on lol


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

I hit 110 x3 on the incline last time and 100 x 3 x8 before so need to seclude what to come in at today.


----------



## tikkajohn (Dec 6, 2012)

simonthepieman said:


> I did 140 x 4 x5
> 
> And 160kg x1 before
> 
> ...


Nice! any stretch marks on legs yet? I'm getting some hope there not too bad


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

tikkajohn said:


> Nice! any stretch marks on legs yet? I'm getting some hope there not too bad


No stretch marks at all.

It looks like my fat spell at the beginning of the year had some advantages.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

CHEST + ARMS

INCLINE

105 x 3x6

100 x 2 x 6

PAUSED DECLINE

90kg x3 x10

BARBELL CURL

32kg x 3 x 10

DB PREACHER

10kg x 3 x 10 (slow reps)

TRICEP PUSH DOWNS 6 sets

PULLEY CHEST FLIES LOW TO HIGH

3 sets.


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

Great session mate, how's the cycle going, are you happy with your progress so far?


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Monkey skeleton said:


> Great session mate, how's the cycle going, are you happy with your progress so far?


More than happy. Just want to lean up now. But I'm a little piggy. Enjoying the strength gains T the moment.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Just hit a nerve pinning for the first time I think. My right quad

Just pulled it out and re pinned an inch to the right and all good.


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

simonthepieman said:


> Just hit a nerve pinning for the first time I think. My right quad
> 
> Just pulled it out and re pinned an inch to the right and all good.


Did you change pins?


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

simonthepieman said:


> CHEST + ARMS
> 
> INCLINE
> 
> ...


Mirin dat der incline


----------



## tikkajohn (Dec 6, 2012)

robdobbie said:


> Mirin dat der incline


Beast incline alright


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

robdobbie said:


> Did you change pins?


Nope


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Thanks for the compliments guys.

Next bench day will go for a beastly decline.

I had 3pints at lunch today and need to help the missus today so will go a gay high rep shoulder session in my apartment gym now.

Wanted to do deads, but that can wait until tomorrow


----------



## tikkajohn (Dec 6, 2012)

simonthepieman said:


> Thanks for the compliments guys.
> 
> Next bench day will go for a beastly decline.
> 
> ...


You going for a 3 wheel decline?

How are your deadlifts you pulling somo conv at the moment?


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

tikkajohn said:


> You going for a 3 wheel decline?
> 
> How are your deadlifts you pulling somo conv at the moment?


Sumo.

Did a fairly comfortable 220 the other day. I just had **** loads of food so maybe a big increase tomorrow.

I reckon 140 decline is doable now, but will wait a few weeks before maxing out


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

DEADLIFT

200 x2 x5

Could have done another set but my wraps were rubbing against my thighs and the skin was raw 

PULL UPS

BW+10kg x2 x8

BW+8kg x 8

BW x2x8

DB PULLOVERS

30kg x 10

40kg x10

44kg x3x 8

CABLE ROW WITH LAT BAR

CABLE CLOSE GRIP PULL DOWN

OHP 40kgx7x10

CABLE SIDE RAISES x2sets


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

Great stuff mate.


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

Sickeningly strong mate. Chips,beers raving and everything in here. Just shows that you dont need to be a boring fvck. Love it!


----------



## Bull Terrier (May 14, 2012)

Are you still planning on using the One rip towards the end of the cycle? Or am I remembering all wrong?

Is this going to be a one-off cycle or do you intend to be a proper roider?


----------



## SkinnyJ (Apr 21, 2012)

Bull Terrier said:


> Are you still planning on using the One rip towards the end of the cycle? Or am I remembering all wrong?
> 
> Is this going to be a one-off cycle or do you intend to be a proper roider?


He's gone to the dark side now, there is no coming back.


----------



## Bull Terrier (May 14, 2012)

That's what I'm thinking also. To think he used to be such a good boy.:no:


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

bigtommay said:


> Sickeningly strong mate. Chips,beers raving and everything in here. Just shows that you dont need to be a boring fvck. Love it!


Oh dear. I went off the rails this weekend too. My best mate split up with his missus and went to the pub with him, ended up with KFC and Macdonalds for dinner and then bumped into other friends and went raving again. Got home at 10am. The missus wasn't happy. Shattered today

With regards to the one rip. I think I will give it a go at the end of the cycle. The bottle won't last 3 weeks so should cover me to pct.

I don't think I wil be cycling for a while as after the wedding I want to start trying for kids


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Really feeling the pullovers. I'm so used to my arms giving in first on back day. The pullovers gave then a head start


----------



## Bull Terrier (May 14, 2012)

simonthepieman said:


> Oh dear. I went off the rails this weekend too. My best mate split up with his missus and went to the pub with him, ended up with KFC and Macdonalds for dinner and then bumped into other friends and went raving again. Got home at 10am. The missus wasn't happy. Shattered today
> 
> With regards to the one rip. I think I will give it a go at the end of the cycle. The bottle won't last 3 weeks so should cover me to pct.
> 
> I don't think I wil be cycling for a while as after the wedding I want to start trying for kids


So, was the raving assisted or natty? :whistling:


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Bull Terrier said:


> So, was the raving assisted or natty? :whistling:


let's just say the sun was up by the time i got home


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

not sure i am looking forward to these squats, but lets see what i can do


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Squats

160KG X 3 x5

Considering 160kg was my PB pre cycle. That's a winner.

Ripped my shorts on the 3rd rep of the final set. Oh dear. Had mini rips on follow 2. Thank god the lining stayed in tact


----------



## tikkajohn (Dec 6, 2012)

That's beast man well done


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

tikkajohn said:


> That's beast man well done


Thanks mate. Couldn't put my jeans on this morning!


----------



## tikkajohn (Dec 6, 2012)

simonthepieman said:


> Thanks mate. Couldn't put my jeans on this morning!


Who needs skinny jeans,, they wern't made for guys who squat or have doms


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Lol, all my jeans and clothes were pretty well fitting. I'm struggling with clothes at the moment. I'm a medium no more.

Trying to decide whether to get this weekend out of the way and do the one rip in the lead up to christmas and come off then. Or stay on a low dose of test until then and do a rip bridge to PCT for 3 weeks in the new year

@marknorthumbria @Dazarms

anyone more experienced that I that can help


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

simonthepieman said:


> Lol, all my jeans and clothes were pretty well fitting. I'm struggling with clothes at the moment. I'm a medium no more.
> 
> Trying to decide whether to get this weekend out of the way and do the one rip in the lead up to christmas and come off then. Or stay on a low dose of test until then and do a rip bridge to PCT for 3 weeks in the new year


Up to the end of the year then bridge in new year, you will no doubt be drinking over xmas + new year and it's not worth the risk of losing gains coming off earlier, just live in joggers for the next few weeks lol.

My last jab is planned for 28/12.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

robdobbie said:


> Up to the end of the year then bridge in new year, you will no doubt be drinking over xmas + new year and it's not worth the risk of losing gains coming off earlier, just live in joggers for the next few weeks lol.
> 
> My last jab is planned for 28/12.


sweet, that was what i was thinking.

I've just checked my diary and I have to be in the US for just over a week from the 17th Jan, so might work backwards from them and start PCT on the day i get back.


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

simonthepieman said:


> sweet, that was what i was thinking.
> 
> I've just checked my diary and I have to be in the US for just over a week from the 17th Jan, so might work backwards from them and start PCT on the day i get back.


Yeah, so last jab of the test E on the first weekend of 2014


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

robdobbie said:


> Yeah, so last jab of the test E on the first weekend of 2014


and run the rip from boxing day?


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

simonthepieman said:


> Lol, all my jeans and clothes were pretty well fitting. I'm struggling with clothes at the moment. I'm a medium no more.
> 
> Trying to decide whether to get this weekend out of the way and do the one rip in the lead up to christmas and come off then. Or stay on a low dose of test until then and do a rip bridge to PCT for 3 weeks in the new year
> 
> ...


stay on mate, you will do more harm coming on and off

long as your using hcg throughout, it doent really matter if your on for 4 months, or on for 7 months. youl still be shutdown haha


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

simonthepieman said:


> and run the rip from boxing day?


Could do, then get punchy with some cnut who steps on your feet when you're out on NYE :lol:


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Tom90 said:


> Could do, then get punchy with some cnut who steps on your feet when you're out on NYE :lol:


I'm a nice guy lol

I'm actually thinking I might start putting the rip in the cycle after this weekend. I'm going for strength and recomp/cut so the compounds make sense.

I'm sticking to low doses so why not test the waters.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

CHEST + ABS

DECLINE

100kg x 5 x 10

INCLINE DB TUT PRESS (no lock out)

36KG x 2 sets

32KG x 3sets

CABLE CHEST

quite a few.

low to high

Bent over middle chest

ABS

Focuses on upper and twisting

Using Swiss ball

Medicine ball

Cables (wood chopper)

Weighed in 88kg

Tough workout. Really got MMC in the target muscles


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Think I will start the rip on Monday.

That means I can have 2 weeks of seeing how I react and if I need to order anything else in.

I'll still pin long ester test. I have week off in Scotland on the 3rd week of December. I guess I just pin the day I leave on carry on after I return


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Also. Just put 160 x5 (1set) in a 1 RM calculator and got 186kg.

Could a 200kg squat be realistic on this cycle?

145/190/240 targets?


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Did a fasted session today. I forgot how good ECA is on an empty stomach

*BACK*

*PULLOVERS *- my new secret weapon. Hits the back and leaves the biceps fresh

40 x 10

42KG x 3 x 10

*50 CHins*

6 sets

*LOW PULLEY ROW*

63 x 3 x 8

56 x 2 10

*TRICEPS*

flat bar push down x 3

over head rope push downs x 2

*Calves*

leg press x 3

stair BW x 2

time for a jab and shake


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Some progress pics. I've lowered carbs for 2 days and it makes such a difference.

Admittedly I squeezed in a bagel and some ice great last night


----------



## Prince Adam (Mar 17, 2012)

Impressive squat mate!

Where's your bench, press and dead at for reps?


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Prince Adam said:


> Impressive squat mate!
> 
> Where's your bench, press and dead at for reps?


cheers pal.

Not maxed my bench in a while and I rarely do flat bench

I have done 130 x 4 and 100 x 3 x 5 on the decline recently and 110 on the incline.

I think i could do 130KG x 1 on the flat though, not planning on testing for a while.

For the deadlft

recent lifts are 220KG x 1 and 200KG x 2 x 5, I reckon 230KG shouldn't be an issue.


----------



## Prince Adam (Mar 17, 2012)

How long you been using ECA?

2 doses a day?


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Prince Adam said:


> How long you been using ECA?
> 
> 2 doses a day?


**** no, i'd be off my tits.

1 on waking. Train fasted. eat at 12pm. (that's what i do when cutting)

i haven't done eca in months. I feel like i've just done some rack :lol:


----------



## Prince Adam (Mar 17, 2012)

Cheers


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

I have to get lunch from the train station.

Mim thinking two double cheese burgers but in one bun


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

Lookin great mate. Those traps are getting bigger every time.


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

Looking lean mate don't cut keep going


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

reza85 said:


> Looking lean mate don't cut keep going


Thanks mate, but I don't want to get any bigger.

I'm happy with what I have got. I just want it stronger and more visible


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

bigtommay said:


> Lookin great mate. Those traps are getting bigger every time.


Sets of shrugs done =0

Cheers mate. Sadly it makes my micro neck seem smaller


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Looks like the juice is treating you well si

Any more cycles planned or so this a one off?


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

danMUNDY said:


> Looks like the juice is treating you well si
> 
> Any more cycles planned or so this a one off?


Might be a while. I'm going to stop going for the money shot and start aiming for the egg in March. So once she is knocked up. Then I shall probably looking into it then


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Fair enough, me and the mrs have a few years to go before we think about anything like that lol


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

danMUNDY said:


> Fair enough, me and the mrs have a few years to go before we think about anything like that lol


Game over for me sadly


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

dinner was grilled chicken and haloumi and and half a naan bread.

had some left over calories so went for a large peroni and now a glass of red as i am working late


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

7 hours of meetings and now on a train home. Urgent nutrition


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

I swear to god some jabs are more potent than others.

Poked a measly 375mg in my thigh on thurs it looks like I've grown and last fat since.

I wish I took a snap this morning. I looked about 12%BF.

No gym this weekend as I'm up to Norfolk for an old school mate reunion. No gym. More trains. Will try and get plenty of protein in today to compensate a day of sandwiches yesterday


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

Looking good mate, excellent progress.

I've you're going to have a baby it's worth checking this out. Though you may have covered "baby fighting in your BJJ days.


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

Looking good in your new AVI


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

I had a my school friends reunion this weekend. I managed to eat pretty well 3am chips in pitta aside. but i'm not sure all the jager was that productive.

Turned out one of the lads has seen me posting on here, but kept it quiet until saturday night lol. Fair play there is probably plenty of banter ammo in here he could have passed on to the lads


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Monkey skeleton said:


> Looking good mate, excellent progress.
> 
> I've you're going to have a baby it's worth checking this out. Though you may have covered "baby fighting in your BJJ days.


I had little brothers 13 years younger than me growing up. I took up BJJ when i was 18 so they learnt how to fly at the age of 5!


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

SQUATS

165 x 3 x 3 -PR

DIMEL DEADLIFTS

130 X 4 x 8

HAMMIE CURLS SS LEG EXTENTION x 4 sets

BAD GIRL MACHINE TO FINISH


----------



## DazUKM (Nov 22, 2012)

Wtf is BJJ lol


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

DazUKM said:


> Wtf is BJJ lol


Brazilian jiu jitsu


----------



## tikkajohn (Dec 6, 2012)

Serious squats well done man !


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

simonthepieman said:


> SQUATS
> 
> 165 x 3 x 3 -PR
> 
> ...


Very good squatting Si


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

simonthepieman said:


> SQUATS
> 
> 165 x 3 x 3 -PR
> 
> ...


You doing 3x3 instead of 3x5 because you're cutting?

Well done on the PR


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

robdobbie said:


> You doing 3x3 instead of 3x5 because you're cutting?
> 
> Well done on the PR


Nope. to keep the weight going up. I don't think i could get 165 x 3 x 5, so decided to drop the reps.

Will do 3 x 3 next 2 weeks then go for a 1RM


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

simonthepieman said:


> Nope. to keep the weight going up. I don't think i could get 165 x 3 x 5, so decided to drop the reps.
> 
> Will do 3 x 3 next 2 weeks then go for a 1RM


Well just remember, no vid, no lift!


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

robdobbie said:


> Well just remember, no vid, no lift!


I'm going video my big 3 and post them.

I might do them all in the same day too!


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

550KG minimum total!


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

Yass. Lets see it :laugh:


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

DB INCLINE

48kg x 8, x6

40kg x 12, x10, x8

CGBP

80kg x 4x 8

BICEPS

TRICEPS


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Just realised I missed a chest exercise lol.

I couldn't find a cable handle for the pulley. I should have put in another press.


----------



## tikkajohn (Dec 6, 2012)

simonthepieman said:


> Just realised I missed a chest exercise lol.
> 
> I couldn't find a cable handle for the pulley. I should have put in another press.


I wouldn't worry too much when your inclining the 48's ha!


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

tikkajohn said:


> I wouldn't worry too much when your inclining the 48's ha!


I'm not really an ego lifter, but there was some dude really posturing and took up a massive space on the weights area and was acting the big man when i was warming up with 18s. He started grunting out the 30s and his face when little ol me (I don't look that big in a shirt IMO) moved to 34s for the next warm up and then 48s.

I will start logging my tricep isolation weights soon. My triceps strength has massively improved on cycle and is the biggest factor on my benching going up so much. My straight bar push downs impress myself. I will see what i can do on skull next time


----------



## tikkajohn (Dec 6, 2012)

That's gas ha ha!!


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

tikkajohn said:


> That's gas ha ha!!


Talking of gas. My missus made a killer chilli last night and I've got a gas of the Johnny cash.

Ring of fire


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Just jabbed another 1.5ml of test. I've got 1 maybe 2 jabs left, so will start the rip just before xmas and go on from there.

I'm going to get some ECA from where i got the gear from and thinking of getting some more supplies just to take the sting out of the delivery £8 (i think that's OK to list on here) was thinking some more rip or maybe prop. not sure


----------



## Mogy (Oct 21, 2013)

simonthepieman said:


> Just jabbed another 1.5ml of test. I've got 1 maybe 2 jabs left, so will start the rip just before xmas and go on from there.
> 
> I'm going to get some ECA from where i got the gear from and thinking of getting some more supplies just to take the sting out of the delivery £8 (i think that's OK to list on here) was thinking some more rip or maybe prop. not sure


Is it bad I think I know the site based off of delivery price :lol:

Anyway, subbed  ! I'll be following very much a same way as you, on a tbol cycle atm and then going to do a test one over the summer.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Mogy said:


> Is it bad I think I know the site based off of delivery price :lol:
> 
> Anyway, subbed  ! I'll be following very much a same way as you, on a tbol cycle atm and then going to do a test one over the summer.


I did a 6 week tbol cycle earlier in the year and loved it.

Do you have a log? tag me and i;ll follow


----------



## Mogy (Oct 21, 2013)

simonthepieman said:


> I did a 6 week tbol cycle earlier in the year and loved it.
> 
> Do you have a log? tag me and i;ll follow


Yeah I read your log for it when considering tbol, how does the test compare to tbol? I'm imagining it to be amazing?! Haha.

Not yet buddy, probably when I do my test cycle  ! Thanks though.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Mogy said:


> Yeah I read your log for it when considering tbol, how does the test compare to tbol? I'm imagining it to be amazing?! Haha.
> 
> Not yet buddy, probably when I do my test cycle  ! Thanks though.


It's different, much more strength with the test and more sex drive . I still get pumps, but nothing horrific. In fact, my sex drive has calmed down now and literally have no sides except big muscles!

with tbol i got slight headaches and more pumps (in general).

I think test is better overal and a lot cheaper. Once you get over pinning, it's not any hassle at all.


----------



## Mogy (Oct 21, 2013)

simonthepieman said:


> It's different, much more strength with the test and more sex drive . I still get pumps, but nothing horrific. In fact, my sex drive has calmed down now and literally have no sides except big muscles!
> 
> with tbol i got slight headaches and more pumps (in general).
> 
> I think test is better overal and a lot cheaper. Once you get over pinning, it's not any hassle at all.


Sounds fckuing sweet. You running HCG throughout? Sounds a bit awkward mixing and storing etc?


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Mogy said:


> Sounds fckuing sweet. You running HCG throughout? Sounds a bit awkward mixing and storing etc?


I've not been running in throughout. I've got some and will start next week


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

DEADLIFT

220KG X2 x2 PR

CONV DEADLIFT

150 x 3 x 8

BNP

50 x 8

60 x 10

70 x8

60 x 2 x8

FACE PULLS X 5 sets

LOW WEIGHT CABLE RAISES X LOTS

was only using 5kg but at the end my shoulders were on fire


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

Awesome DLing! 150kg 3x8 must've been brutal, was it touch and go or dead stop?


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

robdobbie said:


> Awesome DLing! 150kg 3x8 must've been brutal, was it touch and go or dead stop?


deadstop.

I actually found it fairly comfortable. The back bumps from the earlier lifts were the toughest bit


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

simonthepieman said:


> deadstop.
> 
> I actually found it fairly comfortable. The back bumps from the earlier lifts were the toughest bit


Impressive sir.

That gif you posted in HDU's journal properly made me laugh out loud, I am even going to rep you for it.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

robdobbie said:


> Impressive sir.
> 
> That gif you posted in HDU's journal properly made me laugh out loud, I am even going to rep you for it.


it sad it made me proper lol too when i saw it again


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

I'm actually getting fed up with this size!

I would love to start cutting but it's impossible this time of year. I'm client entertaining everyday and it's tough.

I feel like I have the same tailor as the Incredible Hulk at the moment. 3 more weeks. That's it!


----------



## Bull Terrier (May 14, 2012)

simonthepieman said:


> I've not been running in throughout. I've got some and will start next week


Why did you choose to not run the HCG throughout the cycle?


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

I thought you ran HCG throughout as you were asking me about mixing it?? How small are your nuts right now?


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

robdobbie said:


> I thought you ran HCG throughout as you were asking me about mixing it?? How small are your nuts right now?


No atrophy at all. I'm starting this weekend though


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

Holy fvck!!! Strong as!

What do you reckon you're going to 1RM mate?

Speaking of your size, you must be pretty much square shaped now mate? :laugh:

Is there any sort of thought to your diet mate at all or is it simply a case of eat what you want but just hit enough protein? Whenever i ever start training again proper i want to just eat whatever the hell i want, still getting protein and do some steerroids. This will include chocolate and all sorts of sh1t. I know it wont look good but Will that be bad?


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

bigtommay said:


> Holy fvck!!! Strong as!
> 
> What do you reckon you're going to 1RM mate?
> 
> ...


5 little letters

IIFYM


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

robdobbie said:


> 5 little letters
> 
> IIFYM


The only macro i would try to hit would be protein whether it be 1000 cals or 5000 cals per day :laugh:


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

I wish you'd stop doing so well, it's hard on us natties, seeing people progress! Lol


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Ok don't attack me bros. but if say I barely eat 150g of protein a day for the past two weeks. I don't even fit my macros. I've been so busy with work I've been running pillar to post.

I had a tandoori mixed grill for lunch, but followed up with 7 pints and 2 pasties. I'm not going to lie. I'm pretty drunk now and am in Bristol waiting for a train to London. I was supposed to leave 3 hours a go and the missus is screwing


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Sounds like a good night mate :lol:


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

andyhuggins said:


> Sounds like a good night mate :lol:


The funniest thing is I'm here for client meetings. These drinks just made a grand for our wedding fund and she is busting my balls.

Yeah I'm drinking, but it's not like I travel 2 hours each way for a few beers

She's tired and grumpy because she went out and got ****ed last night.

WOMEN!!


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

WOMEN.

Can't live with them. Can't live without them. :lol:


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

andyhuggins said:


> WOMEN.
> 
> Can't live with them. Can't live without them. :lol:


I've just been warned I've got come straight home when I get to london or I'm in trouble.

Better get really drunk to wind her up proper


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

If you get proper drunk then go home. Then you are coming straight home in a way :lol:


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Monkey skeleton said:


> I wish you'd stop doing so well, it's hard on us natties, seeing people progress! Lol


I will return natty brothers. This is just a phase


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

I'm glad to hear all this mate cos i don't wanna eat from tupperware in my life again.

Do you still feel helfy?


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

bigtommay said:


> I'm glad to hear all this mate cos i don't wanna eat from tupperware in my life again.
> 
> Do you still feel helfy?


I feel great.

I've always said this multi meal pure clean thing was a lot of ****e.

If you train at high intensity. You body will plow though every calorie it gets.

I'm sure more protein would be better. But there's alway something that can be better. So long as you make progress every day you can't complain

I definitely am looking forward to some cardio, but **** exercise outdoors in England.

Double body weight squats raises the heart rate more than any cardio I've ever done.

How's you?


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Getting more protein in today. Chilli con Carne on top of an omelette for brekkie and Christmas dinner a little later.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Weighed in at 90kg

BENCH

140 x1 PR

142.5 x1 PR

90 X20, x 8, x2 RPT

CHINS SS REVERSE CABLE FLIES x 4

LOW CABLE CHEST FLIES X 5

Tricep PUSHDOWN x 5

CLOSE GRIP CABLE ROW X 4

Had Christmas dinner at the in laws on Saturday, client entertaining all day Friday (including Indian restaurant and train food)

Burger King for dinner yesterday and wine and ribs for dinner.

Conclusion? Alcohol brings the gains


----------



## tikkajohn (Dec 6, 2012)

simonthepieman said:


> Weighed in at 90kg
> 
> BENCH
> 
> ...


90kg jeez you must be massive ha ha!! Well done on the PR's


----------



## Bull Terrier (May 14, 2012)

simonthepieman said:


> Weighed in at 90kg
> 
> *BENCH*
> 
> ...


WOW!!!! That is damn loads!

Essentially since you've started gear you've added over 20kg to your bench press, right?

Very very impressive. You're really starting to tempt me into doing a cycle damn you..


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

Fuaaaaark 3 plate bench!

Well done!


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Bull Terrier said:


> WOW!!!! That is damn loads!
> 
> Essentially since you've started gear you've added over 20kg to your bench press, right?
> 
> Very very impressive. You're really starting to tempt me into doing a cycle damn you..


ha ha welcome.

bear in mind. THis on 75% of the recommend 1st cycle dose. imagine if i did some heavy stuff.

22.5KG on my measured 1RM. This is the first time i have flat benched in months. I also didn't a 1RM style warm up. so I reckon I could get 145KG next time!

I might test my 1RM squat tonight.



robdobbie said:


> Fuaaaaark 3 plate bench!
> 
> Well done!


cheers mate, i didn't actually but 3 blues on. It was a mixture of weights. I will do it next time and record it


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Squat 180 PR

130 x3 x 10

Hammies and out

4 wheel squat. Check


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

No vid, no lift fgt


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

robdobbie said:


> No vid, no lift fgt


meh, I'm going to video 185-190 instead.

180 went up pretty smoothly


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Just jabbed 1ml of test and 1000ius of HCG

Will do the final jab of my beloved WC test 250 on Sat or Sunday and will then will be on holiday for a week. Then will do the one rip over CHristmas and new year and come off when the rip is gone


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Me just now weighing 89kg.


----------



## SkinnyJ (Apr 21, 2012)

Have you considered crusing for a while and staying on? If you go straight into a cut aren't you going to lose your sweet gains?


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

SkinnyJ said:


> Have you considered crusing for a while and staying on? If you go straight into a cut aren't you going to lose your sweet gains?


I'm not going to go straight into a cut natty. I'm going to do a mini cut 'on', maintain for a while then cut. I really don't mind losing some mass. shopping is a nightmare at the moment


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Also i did a shoulder and arm work out today.

pre-exhaused the rear an side delts with facepulls.

BNP up to 70KG c 5 and worked my way back down

Curls 14KG

Tricep pushdown x stack + 2 of those extrac weights you can put on (my triceps have gotten so much stronger on cycle)

Loads of high rep, low weight shoulder cables. when i drop down to 2.5KG and do high reps my shoulders feel on fire.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

I also order some extra treats.

D30 (ECA)

Dhacks ultra burn

some Apollo Rip blend (70 Test P 70 Mast P 100 Tren A)

basically the rip I did have would only last 12-20 days (depending on doese), if i chooses to prolong the cycle I now have the option.


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

Your progress makes the gear look very tempting mate. Keep up the good work!


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Monkey skeleton said:


> Your progress makes the gear look very tempting mate. Keep up the good work!


mate you are flying without it, no need to jump on yet.

I think the reason i've had such great gains with such little gear is because i maxed my nattyness like you are doing.


----------



## tikkajohn (Dec 6, 2012)

Simon banned?


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

tikkajohn said:


> Simon banned?


 @Lorian thought someone was using Simons account so banned him until he contacts him.

Has Simon not e-mailed you yet Lorian? He's usually on here every day lol


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

tikkajohn said:


> Simon banned?


Looks like he's moved to another forum


----------



## Bull Terrier (May 14, 2012)

robdobbie said:


> Looks like he's moved to another forum


Seriously?? I hope not.


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

Bull Terrier said:


> Seriously?? I hope not.


Well he's a new member there so I can't PM him to find out for definite


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

Bull Terrier said:


> Seriously?? I hope not.


After reading a bit more and seeing how some people reacted to his misc quote, I don't think he's coming back lol


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

robdobbie said:


> After reading a bit more and seeing how some people reacted to his misc quote, I don't think he's coming back lol


I'm still alive.

bit of a mix up, massive over reaction, although i think one mod pushed an agenda. 2 were lovely to me about. Considering moving forums though. I will continue this log though


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

simonthepieman said:


> I'm still alive.
> 
> bit of a mix up, massive over reaction, although i think one mod pushed an agenda. 2 were lovely to me about. Considering moving forums though. I will continue this log though


There's nothing that says u have to pick one over another m8.

Was ur account hacked or was u having some funsies?? lol


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

Fatstuff said:


> There's nothing that says u have to pick one over another m8.
> 
> Was ur account hacked or was u having some funsies?? lol


He's a secret misc phaggot


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

robdobbie said:


> He's a secret misc phaggot


This x2

Reporting u to mods.

Not srs.

Semi srs. Ph.


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

mail me your facebook details mate, keep in touch if your gonna ditch, i'm not far behind, getting turds thrown at me by members I thought had no bother with me recently, cant be ****d


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

marknorthumbria said:


> mail me your facebook details mate, keep in touch if your gonna ditch, i'm not far behind, getting turds thrown at me by members I thought had no bother with me recently, cant be ****d


Barsnacks comment just screamed jealousy imo


----------



## Bull Terrier (May 14, 2012)

What is going on recently??? It would be a real shame to lose guys like you Simon and @marknorthumbria.

Not to mention others also.


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

robdobbie said:


> Barsnacks comment just screamed jealousy imo


uncalled for mate though I dont dig members like that - embarrasing


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

Bull Terrier said:


> What is going on recently??? It would be a real shame to lose guys like you Simon and @marknorthumbria.
> 
> Not to mention others also.


I didn't know you cared about me so much!

:lol: :wub:


----------



## Bull Terrier (May 14, 2012)

robdobbie said:


> I didn't know you cared about me so much!


Didn't realise you were packing your bags also mate.


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

Bull Terrier said:


> Didn't realise you were packing your bags also mate.


Well I think I'll stick around here for the foreseeable, it's pretty dead, but the amount of knowledge is invaluable and besides, it's not like you have to pick one or the other


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Full body work out. On travels in Edinburgh this week

SQUATS

140 x 4 x 10

PULL UPS

4 x BW

CGBP

90 x 4 x 10

CABLE ROW

55 x 3 x10

Shoulder press

30 x 2 x 10

Nandos time!!!!!


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

marknorthumbria said:


> uncalled for mate though I dont dig members like that - embarrasing


You do look huge (and lean) in those pics, I am also jealous.

*(nohomo)*


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

simonthepieman said:


> Full body work out. On travels in Edinburgh this week
> 
> SQUATS
> 
> ...


Sorry for clogging up your journal sir, I just stumbled across your bb.com profile, you've come a long way since your progress pic on there!

How many chins can you do now? I think I'd struggle with 10 atm :lol:


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

robdobbie said:


> Sorry for clogging up your journal sir, I just stumbled across your bb.com profile, you've come a long way since your progress pic on there!
> 
> How many chins can you do now? I think I'd struggle with 10 atm :lol:


Hi mate. Keep clogging away. This journal is for chatting.

I wish I was as lean as I was in that pic. That's the next stage.

Ill try to rep out next time. I can do 5x10 if I change grips. I imagine somewhere between 15-20 in one set. It's hard now I am heavier lol


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

I'm up in Scotland at the moment visiting friends. Got a work out in yesterday. Shoulders and arms. can't remember exactly what i did or weights, but got some volume in.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Back in England and another PR

*Squat*

185KG x 1 PR - I have this on video and will upload when i get the chance. Does anyone know how to make my Youtune anonymous. I'd rather not have my name showing on a public forum.

*Leg Press*

320KG x 3 x 8

never normally do leg press, but wanted to give it a go as i think my lower back could do with a rest.

*Calf raises on leg press* x 3 sets 160KG

*Leg curls ss/ Leg extentions* - lighter weights focusing on fast contraction with a hold

fasted with an ECA. Then treated myself to 4 eggs, 3 slices of bacon and a slice of toast. Lovely.

Also had my first jab of Orbis Lean gain which is TTM at 60mg each. I did 1.25 ml in my delt and a little leaked out. First time i've had a pip too, but its cleared up now.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

proof i don't make this stuff up

185KG x 1


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

DECLINE BENCH

120 x 8, x6, x5, x5

100 x 3 x 8

CABLE WORK TARGETING UPPER CHEST

DB CURLS 14 KG

SEATED DECLINE X3 sets

HAMMER CURLS X 3 sets

STRAIGHT BAR PUSH DOWNS

full stack 3 x F

Sex drive is back up. I guess these short esters kick in fast!


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Dinner was a classic bodybuilders meal of half a roast duck with bulgar wheat cooked with peas mint. Topped with roasted beet root and red onion. Finally veg stock and champagne pickled red cabbage.

I'm a little masterchef when I try. I forgot to take pics though


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

bit of a mismatch session

big foam rolling and mobility session

box squats

130KG x 5 x 5

trying to work on form and using raised heels with 1.25KG weights

4 x 2 minute rounds of boxing on the bag - elbows were sore so stopped

30 mins on the cross training (levels 12-15)

abs and some general faffing around.

all fasted on D-Hacks power stack

Post work out nutrition 3 sausages, 3 slices of bacon


----------



## tikkajohn (Dec 6, 2012)

simonthepieman said:


> bit of a mismatch session
> 
> big foam rolling and mobility session
> 
> ...


you should consider getting weightlifting shoes or trying out someone else's

I have the adidas power perfects and really like them transformed my squats ass to my ankles no problem


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

tikkajohn said:


> you should consider getting weightlifting shoes or trying out someone else's
> 
> I have the adidas power perfects and really like them transformed my squats ass to my ankles no problem


Will do. Did they fit to your regular size?


----------



## tikkajohn (Dec 6, 2012)

simonthepieman said:


> Will do. Did they fit to your regular size?


I go for size 11 in runners some shoes a 10, went for 11 and they fit really good.

Maybe try a pair somewhere to check fit


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Last work out of 2013 done. Might as well treat you gays to a pumped shot


----------



## tikkajohn (Dec 6, 2012)

simonthepieman said:


> Last work out of 2013 done. Might as well treat you gays to a pumped shot


Jesus!! your massive and still quite lean.

What weight are you now?

Great work BTW well done


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

tikkajohn said:


> Jesus!! your massive and still quite lean.
> 
> What weight are you now?
> 
> Great work BTW well done


Thanks mate. 90kg


----------



## Dr Gearhead (Aug 15, 2012)

good job mate, you're in great shape and I've really enjoyed reading this.

After seeing the condition you're in and how you've got there I'm thinking perhaps I don't need to be quite so strict / anal about my diet.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Dr Gearhead said:


> good job mate, you're in great shape and I've really enjoyed reading this.
> 
> After seeing the condition you're in and how you've got there I'm thinking perhaps I don't need to be quite so strict / anal about my diet.


Thanks pal. I've learn that large volumes of gear and a perfect diet aren't necessary if you bust your balls in the gym.

Don't get me wrong I'd probably be better if I did. But life is for living too


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

Been following this mate

Look cracking and good strength too!

Best of luck jn 2014 although with your work ethic luck may not come into it


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

RowRow said:


> Been following this mate
> 
> Look cracking and good strength too!
> 
> Best of luck jn 2014 although with your work ethic luck may not come into it


Cheers pal. I will try my best. Next year will be mostly natty as I want to knock up the missus so I might need a little luck keeping the strength up


----------



## Bull Terrier (May 14, 2012)

Looking epic in your new avi mate.

How much longer do you have to go in your cycle? Have you started the HCG yet?


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Bull Terrier said:


> Looking epic in your new avi mate.
> 
> How much longer do you have to go in your cycle? Have you started the HCG yet?


Been on the HCG for a few weeks now. I've got less than l a months worth of gear left though I think my Apollo rip 240 might be bunk, but I will see. I still have a bottle of orbis rip too

All pct mess lined up ready


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Cross fit today. Vom

Sushi pwo


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Looking great, Simon!


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

RXQueenie said:


> Looking great, Simon!


cheers princess. Hopefullyi can start dropping some BF and look a lot better


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

simonthepieman said:


> cheers princess. Hopefullyi can start dropping some BF and look a lot better


What's your bf% right now?


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

RXQueenie said:


> What's your bf% right now?


I honestly have no clue, I look about 14% on waking up, but about 18-19% by bed time.

i'd say about 17-18%, i'm going to try and lower the cals and up the cardio so hopefully we can see a little more definition soon. Without sounding too arrogant, i thought i looked great after the gym today, but that was probably due to the duretic effect of ECA and coffee for breakfast combined with excessive sweating during crossfit lol


----------



## tikkajohn (Dec 6, 2012)

When are you starting dieting? and what way are you going to do it?

Any thoughts on carb timing?

I was considering consuming all my carbs post workout but Ill be cutting on ~300g carbs so might be a struggle to get them in


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

tikkajohn said:


> When are you starting dieting? and what way are you going to do it?
> 
> Any thoughts on carb timing?
> 
> I was considering consuming all my carbs post workout but Ill be cutting on ~300g carbs so might be a struggle to get them in


My january is mental. trip to US, several birthdays including mine, so a full on diet is impossible until February

Then it will be IF with high protein slant. Probably carbs later in the day than early. Nothing magical.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

SQUAT 160kg x3 x5

INCLINE BENCH 100kg x10, x8, x6

PULL UPS BW x 3 x 10

simple. But intense


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

simonthepieman said:


> proof i don't make this stuff up
> 
> 185KG x 1


That looked pretty easy, but still not got a vid up of beating my 190!!!


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

robdobbie said:


> That looked pretty easy, but still not got a vid up of beating my 190!!!


It's coming bitch


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

simonthepieman said:


> It's coming bitch


I'll believe it when I see it you fat fuark


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

robdobbie said:


> I'll believe it when I see it you fat fuark


My form was a much better today. Really got the heal drive going. Im sure with a few more sessions and form sorted 200kg is possible with a belt


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

simonthepieman said:


> My form was a much better today. Really got the heal drive going. Im sure with a few more sessions and form sorted 200kg is possible with a belt


Form was much better than mine, damn your manlet powers.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

DB PRESS

38 x 3 x 5

BNP

50 x 4 x8

60 x 2x 8

CURLS

PUSH DOWNS

SIDE RAISES


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

That OH press? How do you prefer to get the weights up? Just rest on knees then kick up?


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

robdobbie said:


> That OH press? How do you prefer to get the weights up? Just rest on knees then kick up?


I need someone to help me. I hope that does sound so ****y. I get in to position with one and get a spotter to put it on my hand


----------



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

I can't believe you ripped the **** out of me for my body; and this is the shape you're in.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

HDU said:


> I can't believe you ripped the **** out of me for my body; and this is the shape you're in.


Errrr what?


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

HDU said:


> I can't believe you ripped the **** out of me for my body; and this is the shape you're in.


When did I rip the **** out of your body? Have you been drinking?


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

HDU said:


> I can't believe you ripped the **** out of me for my body; and this is the shape you're in.


I think he looks dreamy :wub:

(nohomo)


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

It's 2014. This is year of love.

Big love to you @Robbiedobbie and no matter your harsh words @HDU I love you too


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

HDU said:


> I can't believe you ripped the **** out of me for my body; and this is the shape you're in.





simonthepieman said:


> When did I rip the **** out of your body? Have you been drinking?


You mad brah :lol:


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

danMUNDY said:


> You mad brah :lol:


I also love you too brother @danMUNDY


----------



## Bull Terrier (May 14, 2012)

Have you been taking E?? :lol:


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Bull Terrier said:


> Have you been taking E?? :lol:


I don't need an E to love you too @bullterrier

I'm making 2014 a more positive place for all


----------



## Bull Terrier (May 14, 2012)

simonthepieman said:


> I don't need an E to love you too @bullterrier
> 
> I'm making 2014 a more positive place for all


Thanks, so nice to feel loved. I feel all tender and warm inside lol.


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

simonthepieman said:


> I also love you too brother @danMUNDY


Lots of love to you too mate, :wub:


----------



## DazUKM (Nov 22, 2012)

Lmao


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

After having a catch up on your progress any love I had for you vanished the second I saw your update pic's. It has now been replaced with jealous rage, and some kind of confused lust that I shall chose to ignore!

Great work mate!


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Early morning squats.

165KG x 5, x 3

I could have done more. My legs felt strong, but my lower back was burning. I think i need a belt if I am going to keep progressing heavy. It was my fault too for not foam rolling before squatting as that eases the pumps.

130KG x 10 - went up easy, but my lower back was burning

Leg extention and leg curl super sets.

not a great session, however more successful that the 2 new year resolution buddies who did assisted bicep curls the entire time I was there.

Bare in mind it takes me a good 15-20 mins to warm up for squats too eg

foam rolling

dynamic stretching

bar fullbody circuit

60KG x 3 x 5

100KG x 3 x 3 ( i do this weight until i move fast often less sets than this)

130KG x 3

150kg x 2

160KG x 1


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Back this morning

BORs

110KG x 3 x 5

90KG x 3 x 10

chins (different grips)

BW, x10, x 10, x10, x8, x6

Pullovers

DB curls

Foam rolling and abs to finish


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

PS guys, i think i will leave this forum for a while after this log. PM me your contact details if you wish to stay in touch for the future


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

Will you still be posting on any other diet and training related forums?


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

robdobbie said:


> Will you still be posting on any other diet and training related forums?


yes


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

simonthepieman said:


> yes


Well you're the last fcuker left that looks at my journal so I might make a more permant move too :lol: :wub:


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Just measured biceps 16.5 inches cold and tensed.


----------



## tikkajohn (Dec 6, 2012)

simonthepieman said:


> Just measured biceps 16.5 inches cold and tensed.


Nice! Mines only 14.5" !!

What other forums are you moving to?

Not sure if ya can mention them on here


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

tikkajohn said:


> Nice! Mines only 14.5" !!
> 
> What other forums are you moving to?
> 
> Not sure if ya can mention them on here


Ha ha PM me. We can stay in touch on EMAIL


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Progress pics with some better lighting that my apartment


----------



## gibbo10 (May 16, 2013)

What weight are you their mate?and height?that is pretty much the size I'm hopin to get to,long way to go though


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

gibbo10 said:


> What weight are you their mate?and height?that is pretty much the size I'm hopin to get to,long way to go though


5 foot 6/7 and probably close 90.5kg

Inb4manlet


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

simonthepieman said:


> Progress pics with some better lighting that my apartment


Great work mate, never realised you was a midget! :lol:

Same weight as me, but I'm 5'10".


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> Great work mate, never realised you was a midget! :lol:
> 
> Same weight as me, but I'm 5'10".


Weird. I always thought you had muscle


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

simonthepieman said:


> Weird. I always thought you had muscle


I contain zero muscle, all water and fat


----------



## gibbo10 (May 16, 2013)

Have a good bit to go so,good work anyway mate


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> I contain zero muscle, all water and fat


You're essentially processed ham :lol:


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

gibbo10 said:


> Have a good bit to go so,good work anyway mate


Cheers pal.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

simonthepieman said:


> You're essentially processed ham :lol:


The finest!


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

simonthepieman said:


> Cheers pal.


Urghhhh. It has just dawned on me that it's press day for me on the busiest day of the year in gym land on national chest day


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

DECLINE 130kg x 5 x3

90kg x15, x12, x10, x12

INCLINE DB34kg x 2 x8

CABLES

With tension holds with a focus on inner and upper chest

Tougher and took longer than it should after reading what I did


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Last jab. Last leg workout before PCT. LAST WEIGH IN 91.4 kg

Over 10kg gained. Not bad for a first attempt


----------



## Panda909 (Mar 29, 2012)

Well played fella, seems to have treated you quite well


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

simonthepieman said:


> Last jab. Last leg workout before PCT. LAST WEIGH IN 91.4 kg
> 
> Over 10kg gained. Not bad for a first attempt


You've done a grand job mate :beer:


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> You've done a grand job mate :beer:


Cheers pal. I've got a well deserved week off now. Let's hope I don't get too fat


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

simonthepieman said:


> Cheers pal. I've got a well deserved week off now. Let's hope I don't get too fat


Probably lean up lovely lol


----------



## Paisleylad (Jan 22, 2013)

Massive difference from the start.

Well done mate... Even though im envious lol.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

10 off on a diet of pizza, beer and oversized snacks. Of course a breakfast of bacon eggs and pancakes.

Only put on 1kg and still just as lean strength was good on my first workout 120 x 3 x 5 on the flat bench

Sex drive is good. Feel well. 2nd day of pct meds today


----------



## Bull Terrier (May 14, 2012)

simonthepieman said:


> 10 off on a diet of pizza, beer and oversized snacks. Of course a breakfast of bacon eggs and pancakes.
> 
> Only put on 1kg and still just as lean strength was good on my first workout 120 x 3 x 5 on the flat bench
> 
> Sex drive is good. Feel well. 2nd day of pct meds today


PCT meds being the standard clomid + nolvadex combo?


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Bull Terrier said:


> PCT meds being the standard clomid + nolvadex combo?


yep.

Feeling pretty good overall. sex drive at the moment is better than before I came off.


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

Are you finding yourself any more emotional? I was watching the movie 'Seven pounds' with the gf the other day and it had me tearing it up at the end.

You doing one more cycle before you try for pieman jnr?


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

robdobbie said:


> Are you finding yourself any more emotional? I was watching the movie 'Seven pounds' with the gf the other day and it had me tearing it up at the end.
> 
> You doing one more cycle before you try for pieman jnr?


Nothing too emotional. I have been doing a lot of flying and watching a lot of movies. Rush has me a little bit, but it was pretty dramatic. My cheeks stayed dry during the Butler, which was a well engineering heart string puller.

This weekend i gave the missus 4 pounds if thats a close 

Probably not going to get on the juice again for a while. If not required. Will see how this PCT goes, if there is a little effects or recovery required i might do a little top up run around April with an oral or low dose short ester, but ideally I would like to survive without


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Wow. The gear has left the building. 5lbs lost in 3days and a grinding leg work out.

Strength wasn't too bad and no visible loss of muscle.

I've been eating well above maintenance too.


----------



## Bull Terrier (May 14, 2012)

Would you consider using peps?


----------



## Bull Terrier (May 14, 2012)

By the way, advising me to do Wendler 5/3/1 was about the best bit of advice I've had on this forum. I've been absolutely meticulous doing it to the letter and after just 4 cycles I've had significant results. I honestly feel that my results are nothing as of yet because the best is yet to come, considering that I scaled back all my weights as advised by Wendler.

Sorry to litter your journal, but I just thought I'd mention it since I know that you're a fan of it, hence your recommendation to me. Thanks for that one mate!


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

simonthepieman said:


> Wow. The gear has left the building. 5lbs lost in 3days and a grinding leg work out.
> 
> Strength wasn't too bad and no visible loss of muscle.
> 
> I've been eating well above maintenance too.


I know dem feels brah


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Bull Terrier said:


> Would you consider using peps?


yes, but I know nothing about them to be honest.



Bull Terrier said:


> By the way, advising me to do Wendler 5/3/1 was about the best bit of advice I've had on this forum. I've been absolutely meticulous doing it to the letter and after just 4 cycles I've had significant results. I honestly feel that my results are nothing as of yet because the best is yet to come, considering that I scaled back all my weights as advised by Wendler.
> 
> Sorry to litter your journal, but I just thought I'd mention it since I know that you're a fan of it, hence your recommendation to me. Thanks for that one mate!


I did my first 5/3/1 session last night. I recalled that I was my strongest p4p when I did 5/3/1 natty, some there must be something in it!



robdobbie said:


> I know dem feels brah


sucks hey!


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

by the way guys, I am not logging my workouts on this forum anymore. I've started a new journal on another forum, which i can't list on here and won't do out of respect to the UKM team.

Feel free to PM me your emails if you want to stay in touch, but i have a big year and want to spend less time on the forums


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

Are you taking creatine? I've managed to maintain about the same weight so far, lost about 1lb or so


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

robdobbie said:


> Are you taking creatine? I've managed to maintain about the same weight so far, lost about 1lb or so


I am now.

not really been taking any supps, but I am going to bang down a lot of shakes. I have GN solo which has 5g of creatine per serving and will have one at least a day


----------



## Bull Terrier (May 14, 2012)

I know it sounds like a horrible clichè but it's a shame that so many good posters are (or have already) migrating to other forums.


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

Bull Terrier said:


> I know it sounds like a horrible clichè but it's a shame that so many good posters are (or have already) migrating to other forums.


----------



## tikkajohn (Dec 6, 2012)

You left the forum?


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

tikkajohn said:


> You left the forum?


Not left. Just taking more of a back seat


----------



## tikkajohn (Dec 6, 2012)

simonthepieman said:


> Not left. Just taking more of a back seat


Cool thought I sent u a msg a few days ago but don't think it went damn iPhone !!

I'll send it again in a bit


----------



## Bull Terrier (May 14, 2012)

How is PCT going Simon? Are you managing to maintain your strength and weight?

Any issues e.g. libido, emotional, etc.?


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Bull Terrier said:


> How is PCT going Simon? Are you managing to maintain your strength and weight?
> 
> Any issues e.g. libido, emotional, etc.?


Lost loads of weight. 5 KG so far. Have been eating more protein than when i did on cycle and far more cleaner living. Strength is still reasonably high, but my capacity has understandable dropped. I actually think i am eating more now than on cycle and weight is dripping off. Sadly the boulder shoulders have flattened

My mood and sex drive dropped 3 weeks after last pin (short esters), because of overseas travel i started my PCT 1 week after pin. But feeling back to normal. I almost cried at The Voice, which was a bit gay as i don't even like shows like that

I don't look like i've lost that much size so a imagine a lot is water/bloat, but cleaning up my diet i'd expect to lose a KG or two!


----------



## Bull Terrier (May 14, 2012)

I'm sure that some (a good part) of the weight which you've dropped will be water weight. If strength is still pretty much the same then I'd say all is good.

What are your doses of clomid and nolvadex?


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Bull Terrier said:


> I'm sure that some (a good part) of the weight which you've dropped will be water weight. If strength is still pretty much the same then I'd say all is good.
> 
> What are your doses of clomid and nolvadex?


50/20


----------

